# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells : Part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oooh I'm the first one in our new home..

Just a real quickie to say Congrats to M/aQueen.  Fingers crossed that you get that positive again on Wednesday.

Luci - You are sounding much more positive now so best of luck for Monday.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

God we must have made lots of post, does not seem that long agao that we were moved to part 11!!

Jennie - I agree with Bel, give them a call at least this may put your mind at rest.  They put good quality embies back in so there is no reason at all for it not to be a success.  Just get lots or rest and eat those brazil nuts and drink the pineapple juice and make sure you keep those feet warm.

Thinking of everyone else

Lisa xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Jennie - lots and lots of people don't get any symptoms at all and get a BFP.  You can't read into symptoms too much.  All you can do is try and be positive and tell yourself that it has worked.  Embryoes have a much less chance of surviving outside the body then inside, so even if they did perish, it doesn't mean yours will have at all.  Yours have a nice, warm, snuggly home which they won't wnt to leave, try to keep telling yourself that.  Plus, remember that they would have put back the best 2 of the bunch, so yours have a much better chance of surviving  .  Have you got any DVD's you can watch?  Also, is there anyone that you can see during the 2ww?  My mum and dp's mum popped down a few times and took me out to lunch, it really helped take my mind off things.  Have you got a relaxation CD or the Zita West one?  I found listening to that every day helped keep up my PMA.  You are welcome to borrow mine if you want.  The onloy other thing I can suggest is listening to music - it always helps me to be positive.  Anyway, good luck, I have good feelings about this for you XXX

Hi everyone else  

I had more bleeding this morning - first time I've bled in the morning so fearing it's getting worse.  It's driving me crazy now, I'm getting really down.  I just need those blood test results now.  I did another test and was positive agin, but it seems like I'm losing far too much blood now to be pregnant still.  Sorry,l'm down again today


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Luci, sending a big hug your way.  Roll on tomorrow when you can get that blood test and they can put your mind at rest. xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

M - so sorry that you didn't get good news from Mr R.  Sounds like you've got lots of difficult decisions to make   Before our last tx I was worried about getting to EC and discovering that we didn't have any sperm and I tried to talk my DH into the option of donor sperm, but he was against it.  Then Mr R said that we might have an egg problem too - and I was against the idea of DE - so although I had been telling my DH that we should consider donor sperm I was against DE - for which there is no logic because if you accept 1 then you should accept it the other way round too.  So I really do sympathise with the decisions you're having to make.  Hope that you are able to find a job which maybe doesn't mean that you'll have to commute - could you maybe commute by train to somewhere rather than having to drive?  Did you discuss with Mr R about changing clinic? - if so, did he offer any suggestions?

Butterfly - hope that you're not so uncomfortable now.  I don't know if acupuncture works, but in the scale of costs, it doesn't seem too much to pay if it does help with get BFP.

Hazel - good news that your scan went well - the first week waiting for the next scan seems to take forever!

Nicky - How are the injections going now?  The first one really is the worst - it gets easier after that.  I used to have a real phobia about needles and used to pass out after each injection and I thought I'd never be able to inject myself - but some things just have to be done   I also found it better to do the injections myself rather than to get DH to do them - otherwise I'd shout at him for hurting me 

MsaQ -    Fantastic news!!!!!! You must be so excited - good luck with the test on Wednesday.

Bel - I think that the drugs are all experimental as we all respond differently.  Our last cycle didn't work at all, so we now know that Menopur isn't for me, and for me it's a high dose of Gonal F every day - I see that Nicky is only taking it every other day, so I presume that age comes into it too as she's 10 years younger than me.  I started my acupuncture in January, so just before I was supposed to start tx - although the lady I have been seeing did say that ideally it should have been for longer.  DH went to see her once, but she did say that for men they should really start at least 3 months before EC.  However DH thought it was a waste of time, so he didn't go back!

Luci - hope that the bleeding isn't anything serious - not too long to wait now for your blood test.

Lisa - how long do you have to take northisterone for?  Is that a tablet or injection?  At least you must feel closer to starting now.

Jennie - sorry you haven't heard from the clinic - but as Lisa said, the important ones are the ones that are in you - and that's the best place for them to be, so just because the others may now have survived doesn't mean that those won't.  You do need to try and stay positive.  (what does PMA stand for?) - I've read that laughter is really good for you, so can you watch any films that you'd find funny?

Hello to everyone else too - hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

wow another new home already

bel im on 0.3 menopur every other day 

Lucy really hope the blood test on monday can put your mind at ease I can only begin to imagine what you are going through right now  

Nicky what time are you going on fri, My appointment is half 9. Your Dh sounds great for doing your injections especially as he doesnt like it

Jennie pls try not to feel down They would have put the best 2 back in and im sure if they didnt think they were good enough they wouldnt have put them back and like the others have said they are where they belong inside you in the right enviroment so they have a mich better chance of survival than in the lab, Give the clinic a ring again and keep leaving messages until they get back to you  

Clotted PMA stands for positive mental attitude

my jabs are all going fine, they dont really bother me and thay never really seem to hurt apart from yest was a bit sore, think I hit a vein cos as I pulled the needle out I started bleeding (woops) Ive not done that before, It seems fine today though

Hi everyone else Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend

Hazel x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Clotted Cream the injections are going ok, I couldn't inject myself am too scared of needles.  I just hold my stomach and look the other way while my hubby does it. He's such a star, without him I would not be able to cope, he's been looking after me, and cooking me lots of healthy yummy meals.

Hi Hazel, how's the injections going for you? hope you well.  I am going to the clinic later at 1.30, might bump into you another day.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all well and having nice weekend.

Nicky

xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

hazelm said:


> Clotted PMA stands for positive mental attitude


Thanks Hazel


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Jennie

In my two successful cycles with SEFC the ONLY symptom I have had is crampy period like pain - nothing else at all.... and the first successful cycle was twins to start with, so you would have thought if anyone would have had any symptoms, it would have been then.

With my first daughter I couldn't tell if it had worked or not, and it did.  With my second I just knew it was going to work even before I had started the stimming drugs, and knew all the way through the two week wait that it would be positive.

So no symptoms doesn't mean anything.

I agree about ringing the clinic about your embies though....

It wasn't great news from Mr R so I am not joining you all just yet.  

Dobby


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Thank you all very much for your wellwishing and keeping me in your prayers still. I am alright.. not symptoms apart from today; I spent the day in bed with mild cramps and just basically milking it with DH running around not wanting me to do anything  .

Jennie- Since the two weeks started..i have only had a few cramps here and there. My boobies are still the same and nothing else. I tested yesterday 4 days early because last tx i had started bleeding 4 days early.. and getting here now i was so thrilled i ended up testing just because i feel slightly different but that could also be in my head. Dont loose hope now.. in the 2wwn you need to be positive and happy, happy moods help with the progress of your embies. I followed the old myth and stayed in bed for the first 3 days only getting up to use the bathroom. I am still eating my brazil nuts, drinking my Pineapple juice, some milk every night, drinking my protein powder mix and having bowls of fruit and veg. The one veg i am liking at the moment is spinach! God only knows why, but i seem to eat a lot of it late and like it! When i can like a Saturday daytime... i have an afternoon nap. I am trying to have as much rest as i posibly can! Keep your pecker up girl.. its not over yet! Try and keep the negative vibes out..and walk away from it all as well. You dont nee any pressure or bad feeling right now. i watched a lot of comedy and i must admit i laughed a lot! Britains got talent helped me as well.. i tried to be happy all the time and had several body massages by my accupunturist to ''make me feel good'' as he said. I am praying for you.. now..COME ON!  we need more good news on this board  

- Everyone else. I wont do personals tonight.. just wanted to come and lift Jennie's spirits up. I am thinking of all of you though, especialyy those who have just started stimming.. the jabs get easier.. and those nearing the 2ww.almost reaching that important milestone... fingers crossed for all of you in whatever stage you are at with yout tx... and all the very best of luck. 

xxMsaQ


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

congrats to naomi i have pm'd you

love to everyone else will catch up again soon!

Oh jennie I felt no diff at all in both of my 2ww when i was pg, the only diff was i tried my best to feel pos and I had some shooting pains going right up me which I usually gett he day before my period and i had them earlier than the day i was due! I can recall that for a fact as i analyzed every twinge and as i was focused so much on that part of my body i think some of the aches and pains were magnified by that! Its totally impossible to tell as your body has been through alot too! Try to keep pos my two pgs were on 2ww when i was pos and I am sure that helped    find something to make you laugh 

Lizzy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!  Thank you so much for all your kind words.  I had been checking my emails every hour to see if anyone had posted on the board but got nothing.  Just realised that I did not click on notify!!!  So arrived today and read all your wonderful messages.  Thank you.  I am okay.  I am trying to eat all the right things and rest as much as I can.  Yesterday I got baptised which was wonderful and emotional, and after the ceremony I had lunch with close family which was really nice.  
So far today I have been in bed all day but after reading all your advice think I may get up now and watch friends - always makes me chuckle!

I will come back this evening and do some personals

Just one for now - Luci - how did the blood test go?

Thank you again everyone

I hope we all meet up again soon

Lots of love and thanks 

Jennie x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello everyone

Jennie - so glad to hear you are okay.  Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday xx keep positive and relax  

Luci-lu - how did the blood tests go, hope everything is ok x

MsaQ - fantastic news I am so pleased for you    

Nicky - hope the injections are getting easier.  It does take a bit of getting used to, but you do find each one is easier than the last.  I couldn't have my DP do them for me though, much easier to do them myself.  

Sue - Any recommendations for an acupuncturist?  I think I might give it a go, and seems from what you have said that now would be a good time to start as still have 5 weeks before I start tx again.  Hope you a doing ok xx

Hazel - hope the injections are going ok  

Made by m - do hope that you are ok? Thinking of you x

Love to everyone else, will try to post personals to everyone in the next couple of days


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Jennie - glad to hear that you are sounding more positive - keep it up    X

Just a quick one to say that I had the blood test and have to wait for tomorrow for the results  .  I feel even more irritated and stressed out after having it than I did before.  I think it didn't help that the nurse who did the blood test was new and she didn't speak to me at all - didn't ask me anything, didn't ask how I felt, didn't even know why I was having a blood test and wasn't interested.  It made me really angry and upset for some reason, I just needed someone to reassure and tell me everything is going to be ok even if it isn't.  I really wish I'd had a nurse that I'd seen before and could talk to about it, this is definately getting harder to cope with now  .

Dobby, or anyone else who knows about stuff - my blood is O negative so apparently when you have a bleed when you are rhesus negative you need to have an injection?  I asked them about it today and they were totally unhelpful.  Do you know if I need it or if it is too early to worry about that yet?  Also, could I have already had a miscarriage if I haven't had a full bleed yet?  Really confused.  I don't know if miscarriages usually happen like this or quickly?  I just need to know.

Hi to everyone, sorry for the loss of PMA X


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

MsaQ keep your feet up.Sounds like you have DH well trained.Would't catch mine being so helpful.After my last ET he gave me about 4 hours to lie down  Next time I will try to send my DD to Grannies for a few days.

Jennie sounds like you are relaxing a bit more   Any news on your other embies ?

Luci how did your blood test go today ?

Sue when is EC ? Or did I miss it ? You are so good at personals you havent updated your progress.

Dawn I am going to see Kirsten Diesler at The Atman Clinic (well I have phoned and left a message anyway so one step closer) The clinic is around the corner from SEFC about 2 mins walk.Google it or phone 0800 0469294.

Hazel hows it going  do you feel like things are growing ? That first week feels so long.

Lisa not long now.What is it 1 or 2 weeks to go ?

Hello Grejka  M   ,Lizzy ,Dobby , Nicky   and Irishgirlie.Hope you are all well.


Bel
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Luci ... sorry your post popped up whilst I was typing.That's really poo that she was not at all helpful or concerned  I think I only know Marion now and when I phone I ask to speak to her.So the results will come up fine ,I am sure ,but you really need a logical reason as to why it is happening.Have you tried googling it ? I spend hours on Google looking things up.


Take Care
Bel
XXX


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Googling is bad!  I spent ages when it first started googling it and in most cases it was very negative and pointed to a miscarriage  .  Apart from a few cases in which it turned out ok.  So I'm not looking anymore, it really isn't helping!


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that Luci, don't worry the results will be fine. You take care of yourself hun and stay strong  

Nicky
x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Luci-Lu try not to get yourself too worked up.  Try to speak to Marion if you can, she is very good at easing your worries.  Take care of yourself xx  

Bel - thanks for the Acupuncturist details, think I will give that a go.


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening ladies

Jennie - glad to hear you are feeling more positive.  When is your OTD?

Naomi - glad to hear you are taking it easy, do you call th clinic Weds?

Sue - How was your scan?  Do you have a date for EC yet?

Luci - Glad blood test went ok and sorry to hear about the nurse.  I am not looking fwd to my baseline scan now, I hope I have Marion.  8 days to go now and counting!  I finish the northisterone on thursday.  I am feeling quiet bloated now and like AF is well on its way, wondering if it is going to come before I finish this northisterone!

Michelle - How are you doing?

Hello to everyone else, will do personals to all tomorrow!  I have had a manic day and am feeling quiet chilled now after my acupuncture so am off to bed.  Whole bed to myself as DH away on business!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Dawn ....I talked to the acupuncturist that I mentioned and she only works Tuesdays and Saturdays which is no good for me so I shall continue my search   
Lisa who are you going to ?


Bel
XXX


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

I will come back tomorrow with a proper message but on the acupunturist try
Jimmy @ The WellSpring Clinic near the station in TW 01892 676214 - tell him I recommended him, he is very accommodating so perhaps will do a Saturdays too.

Take care
M
x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening Ladies

Luci - I looked out for you at the clinic today, but guess you must have been there later than me as I was there very early. Hope you get the result of the test early tomorrow so you can stop worrying. The internet is a wonderful thing - but it can also make you worry unnecessarly! Sorry I don't know anything about the blood questions that you asked.

Dobby - sorry it wasn't good news for you - hope you'll be joining us soon.

MsaQ - have you done any more tests or are you waiting until Wednesday?

Butterfly - I'm in Sevenoaks, so I chose an acupuncturist local to me. I've been seeing Renate Blacker at this clinic http://www.springbankclinic.co.uk/acu.html Unfortunately she's going on holiday tomorrow, so she won't be here for when I hopefully have ET on Saturday. I'd posted on here to see if anyone could recommend someone else, but I then had a message from Renate that her friend Wendy Lewis in West Malling will see me on a Saturday. They are both part of the Zita West network of acupuncturists. I spoke to Wendy this morning and she sounds very nice - I'm going to go and see her before ET and then she's going to come to my home after ET for another session.

Jennie - glad to read that you're taking things easy.

Bel - I've got EC on Wednesday, so you didn't miss it!!!! You're near West Malling aren't you? - have you tried Wendy Lewis for acupuncture? I know I've read her name on here before that someone has visited her.

M - how are things with you? Did you have any time over the weekend to think about what you're going to do next?

I've had a really good day today - I was at the clinic early and had a scan which showed I have 18 folicules!!!! Most I've ever had  One at 22, one at 22 and the others all about 20. Lining was 12.4, So I've done the trigger jab and EC will be on Wednesday. Then I had an acupuncture session before going into work. This afternoon I had a phone call asking me if I could be at Chelsea within an hour - so I sneaked out and got there in 30 minutes, and I spent the afternoon looking around the flower show at the royal preview with the Queen, Prince Charles & Camilla, Edward & Sophie and Princess Anne!!!!! It was a lovely afternoon and I stayed for the first part of the charity gala evening - but I had to leave early evening to get home for my trigger jab (and I couldn't drink any of the champagne )


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW Clotted - what a lovely lot of follicles you have!  I hope everything goes well for you on Wednesday.


I have had a more relaxed day. On Saturday it is mine and DF's engagement party.  We are having a barn dance.  Not sure I will be doing much dancing but I have spent much of the day focused on the planning for that.

Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Good morning ladies, hope you all well and in good health.

Clottedcream- wow great news about folicles, all the best for tomorrow hun..

Jennie- hope the party planning is going well, barn dance sounds like good fun.

Luci- hope you feeling better today hun.

Hazel- how you getting on? Hope its all going well for you.

Lots of       to us all

Have a good day
Nicky
x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Luci-Lu 

Do you mind me asking where you live?  If you are anywhere around Tunbridge Wells, then Pembury Hospital has an Early Pregnancy Assessment Centre (I am not sure if Maidstone has one but you could ring switchboard and ask).  They will be able to answer your question about Anti-D injection for Rhesus Negative.... when I was a midwife they did give this if anyone bled even this early but this was 10 years ago and the world of midwifery has changed much since then.  However, even if you are outside the catchment area I would have thought the Pembury assessment unit would have been able to advise you by phone, they may even give you a scan.

If you can't get hold of them, could I suggest you try ringing the antenatal clinic at whereever your nearest unit is?  If that fails, call your GP.  I am sorry I can't give you a definitive answer but I have a feeling you probably do need Anti-D and so you need to get proper advise ASAP.

PM me if you don't get anywhere and I will give you my telephone number and we can see what to do from there.


I spoke to a new nurse the other week, when I was making an appointment to see Mr R and she was obviously not impressed at all at the fact that I asked for Mr R to do my baseline scan (as he told me to!!) and gave me a lecture about how nurses are perfectly capable.  Apparently she told Mr R off as well!!

By the way - I am hoping to go back to SEFC for a third baby... and I know that this may  upset some people who are still trying for number one..... If people would rather I stay off this board and not post, I will totally understand... please let me know.

Dobby


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has recommended Acupuncturists, I am in East Grinstead, so getting to Tunbridge Wells is easiest for me, I will look into the names you have given me.

Clotted Cream - fantastic news about the follies, you must be so pleased.  Good luck for Wednesday   xx

Jennie - it's good that you are relaxing, and have something to keep your mind off of the wait.  Enjoy the party planning.

Luci - Lu - how are you doing today  

Dobby - You always have sound advice to give when it's needed.  I don't know about anyone else, but as far as I'm concerned it's good to have you join our ever increasing 'family'  

Hello to everyone else, have a happy day


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Jennie - have fun at your party!!!! Take care not to do too much dancing 

Dobby - can't speak for everyone, but although you have 2 little ones already you obviously feel that your family isn't complete and so you're going through the same stress as us all   You also have been through all of this before and know what's "normal" and what to expect - and from your previous job you have a wealth of experience, so I for one would be sad if you felt you couldn't be part of this board   You're not the only one on the board to have a child already - and you're proof that what we're all going through can work   So don't feel that you shouldn't be here - you're one of us


----------



## SAXY (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I,m not new to this site but not written much.

Can I ask a question, Has anyone else had a problem with SEFC 
with getting help and the attitude by some NEW people on the phone?
We feel things have changed there and people aren't as helpful and willing to go that extra step 
like they used too.

Congrats to everyone with BFP and good luck to all going through a treatment, we hope to join you at the end of June.

Saxy


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Just a quickie as am soooo tired, fell asleep when got bck from work at 4.30 and have just woken up when dp rang!!!    

Well, spoke to Marion today, so glad I spoke to her as must agree that's she's one of the only one's I like talking to now.  She was very happy with my blood result and says I am still pregnant!    She said no point going back for another tomorrow as very high, but now I'm wishing I pushed the matter and aksed to go back to see it hopefully rising.  The good news is though that she moved my scan for me so 1 week closer now!  Got it 1 week today, next Tuesday.  So although I'm still worrying I've only got a week til my scan  .  

Thank you so much for the advice Dobby, I took it and rang the early preg unit in Maidstone,. I spoke to a doctor who was helpful and told me I didn't need an injection, not til 28 weeks.  The bad news is, he then went on to tell me he thought I had probably had a mc and said the blood test I had means absolutely nothing without a second one done  .  But I didn't tell him I'd had IVF, as thought he would wonder why phoning him about it, so trying to stay positive and think, well hopefully SEFC know more about people who've had IVF and what can happen  The other good news - no bleeding since Sunday now  .

XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lucy * - If you still worry I have heard that you can do that test at your GP ( I think you have to pay for it ) but it isnt much so maybe you can do the 2nd blood test tomorrow??

I am sorry everyone I am not writing anything else as I feel not well and feel really tired but I promise soon I will create something nice and long to you I read everything and decided that is too many news for me and I better think more before I replay quick
I have been working really long hours recently plus the pill makes me really grumpy and upset still  

All the time my heart is with all of you


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Luci,

I think the Dr at the hosp told you some wrong info.  I also have rhesus -ve and have a 5 year old son.  I had some spotting with him early on and they said that it would have been me and not the placenta/baby causing the bleed.  I do think any bleed from a more advanced preg needs to be looked at.  I think the dr at the hosp is talking about routine Anti-d which is given at 28 & 34 weeks.

I have 7 month old twins and I had quite a bright red bleed for a few days at 5 weeks ish.  I was SO scared.  Mr R did my scan at just over 6 weeks and I thought they would say you have had a miscarriage.  Low and behold my two babies were there with their hearts beating!!!  I have since heard that with twins you can have quite a big implantation bleed, so let's hope it was that for you.  Maybe you should contact SEFC again and ask to have another blood test to check that the level is goin up - I think it is meant to double at this stage.  There is also an early pregnancy unit in London which I know many people from the ARGC have been to.  Kings Hill mite also do an early preg scan as they mite be able to see something at this stage.

Anyway, enough of my rambling...  You look after yourself.

Love to all you lovely ladies at whatever stage you are at.

I had 2 cycles at ARGC which failed - which is allegedly the best( I wouldn't say that) and then went to SEFC had IUI and it worked, so I am proof miracles do happen

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all ive just typed a really long post that took me ages and it seems to have disappeared and dont have time to do another one so just thought I would say, thinking of everyone and will do personals again tomorrow arghhhhh I hate it when that happens

Hazel x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Sue - it is me that goes to Wendy Lewis and she is great.  Really good acupuncturist.  Bel - if you can get to west malling she is very good.

Luci - glad to hear blood result was good, at leeast you only have a week to wait now

Anyway am off for now as really tired, will be back tomrrow.

Lisa xx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Luci- I am pleased ther is hope for you. If the HCG levels are rising.. stop fretting. Have faith

I am not sure what to say about me  , i was so sick last night but then early hours of today all symptoms seemed to have disappeared.. I tested again this morning and the Clearblue digital said ''not pregnant'' but it was second wee. I used First reaponse and the line came up only a little bit lighter but definitely there. I will upload the photos so you can see. My mum says even a day makes a difference but i am loosing my PMA this evening and i am begining to get myself ready for it all. I wish i had booked tomorrow off just to be on the safer side and keep myself to myself. I will test early and go into work late tomorrow .. i really dont know, now i have gone to OTD it is still very frightening!  

MsaQ


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

mombasaqueen 

Like you said it wasnt the first wee so everything should be fine tomorrow I will   for you!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Grejka sorry you are feeling poorly  
MsaQ the Clearblue Digital tests are not the early response ones like First Response.You have to wait until your AF is due ,plus you didn't use your first wee   one day can make all the difference.  

Luci you poor thing.  Marion would not give you false hope.You are still pregnant   and that is the main thing.Also you have not bled for 2 whole days       

Hazel   that's s**t when that happens.I am sure you said lots of lovely things  

Sue wow that's brilliant.18 and all a good size.Best wishes for tomorrow and try to remember some of it so you can tell us all about it  

Dobby I think you are a great asset to our 'family' Not only are you knowledgeable (spelling) with all things midwifery but you are proof that this can happen....twice   so I for one would love you to stay and help us all along   What happened with your appointment the other day? When do you hope to start tx again ?

Lisa I am nowhere near West Malling.I live between Ashford and Rye   I have found a local acupuncturist in Rye and booked 5 appointments starting next Wednesday.One thing that kind of bothered me though is she said she dosent recomend treating me on the actual ET day.I thought that was the main event ! She has been doing it for 20 years though so I think I kind of have to trust her  

Saxy I have never had any problems with the staff.  They always return my calls and have been very good.Mind you there are a few new ones that I have not yet spoken to  

Jennie you are keeping busy   Baptised one week, engagement party the next   A barn dance sounds great.Reminds me of the Young Farmers Balls (party type of balls) that I used to go to as a youth  . What happened with your other embies.Did they freeze any ?

Hello Nicky,Sarah,Michelle and Dawn  

Bel

XXX


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello,  just a real quickie -

MsaQ - try to keep up PMA and not to fret.  Good luck for tomorrow lots of       for you xx

Grejka - hello was beginning to wonder if you were ok, sorry you are not feeling so good. Take care of yourself xx

Luci-Lu - I agree with Bel,  Marion would not give you false hope.  Take it easy and try not to worry xx

Bel - I found that the Zita West website gives you a list of acupuncturists who are on the Zita West national network, you may find one close to you.  I found two in East Grinstead - then found we have an International Acupuncture school just up the road from me - - I'm such a muppet sometimes, I drive past their sign everyday!

Hello to everyone   x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Poppy - I send you a private message


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Sarah - thanks, but I'm still a bit confused, so do I need an injection yet or not?  Did you have one after you spotted?  It always gives me hope hearingfrom people who've had bleeding and still gone on to have a healthy preg so thank you .  I still worry though, cos I had lots of cramping with the bleeding too, so like you, am also half expecting them to say I have miscarried next week.  I've got less than a week til my scan now so am not going to bother with anymore bloods or scans before that now, it just adds to the stress.

MsaQ - I also did a clearblue digi before my af was due and on the second wee of the day and it came up 'not pregnant', so don't worry!  With those ones, you really have to use your first wee.  Plus, like Dobby has said, there is no point comparing lines, an extra drink before bed will cause it to be lighter, it's not necessarily a bad sign.  Try not to worry, I hope you get a 'pregnant' test today   XXX

Speak toyou all later, or gonna be late for work! X


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning Ladies

 Thank you all for your kind words. Our world has come crashing down on us this morning   ; i am afraid. Its a BFN for us still. So looking to do my last fresh cycle now. I was hoping this would be it..but i will have to think of the jabs now. Still; its my fate and i shall follow it. I will wait for the clinic to open and give them the results. What i don't understand is; I was ONLY on Progynova and Cuclogest. With no Trigger shot in me..how come i have been testing positive upto yesterday? Could i have been but lost it early? Or maybe conception happened but they didn't implant   . Mmmmmmmm! 

Thank all again
Till later on

xxMsaQ&Her's


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Mombasaqueen   really sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Mombasa Queen so sorry to hear your news.  So sorry. I am thinking of you.

Luci - I think it is good that you just wait for the scan, easy for me to say I know, but I think if you can try and not worry it has to help

Clotted - Hope the EC goes well I have everything crossed for you

Well, I am now 6dp3dt - I feel nothing I have to say apart from the side effects of the lovely little pessaries.  

I am trying to relax and rest my body but keep my mind busy with school work.

Today I am going out for lunch so that will be nice.

Hope to hear more news from everyone soon

We really need some good news on this board x


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Luci, I don't think you need an injection of the anti-d, Mr R said I didn't need it - why don't you ask to have a chat with him.  The only time I was ever given Anti-d other than routine was in my 1st preg I took a fall at 25 weeks and they gave me anti-d as a precaution.  Let's hope its twins for you.

M'Queen, I really feel for you.  Please don't give up.  You could ask for a HCG blood test as then they would see if there was ever any level of hormone there.  The ARGC gives everyone a blood test to see if it is a -ve or if it worked and then failed early on.  Please look after yourself.

My only advice as to why IUI suddenly worked and the only things I changed were as follows: -
I got hair analysis done by foresight - they have a website which showed I had high aliminium and other minerals so I changed my diet and got a water filter!
I had had acupuncture with 3 diff people, until I met a new acupuncturist who does 5 element acupuncture which is very different.  My acupuncturist works at the Kite Clinic in London and also at home in Orpington.  I saw her and I am sure it worked cos of that combination of things.  If anyone wants her details I can post them.  I live in Orpington and it took me 30 mins to drive to SEFC.

Anyway, love to you all

Sarah


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Naomi I am so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you   xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Morning Ladies

MsaQ - I'm so sorry to read your news   I'd thought it was going to be good news for you today after your early positive test.  Hope the clinic can answer your questions.  Take care of yourself 

Luci - great news that the blood test is saying that you're still pg.  I'm sure it's going to seem like a long wait for you until your scan - but hope that will put your mind at rest when you can actaully see what's happening.

Grejka - welcome back!  you've been very quiet the last week or so   Sorry you're not feeling well on the pill - not much longer though.

Sarah - I found it interesting to read that you don't recommend the ARGC.  I'd thought about going there before the SEFC, but then I found a girl at work had been there and she didn't rate that clinic either, so we opted for the SEFC - and even though our last tx didn't work, we stayed with the clinic as we were very happy with the way that we were treated during that first round - plus it's so much easier to get to than the ARGC, so much less stress from traveling.

Hazel - I've lost posts before - it takes so long to make sure that I've included everyone, then all of a sudden "gone".  How are things with you?

Lisa - I'm glad that you can recommend Wendy.  I've only spoken to her on the phone so far and she seemed very helpful.  Hope we get to ET stage on Saturday, then I'll get to meet her.  Is she easy to find in West Malling?

Bel - there seems to be a bit of a difference with acupuncture on ET day doesn't there?  Renata, who I'd been seeing in Sevenoaks said it's only necessary after ET, whereas Wendy in West Malling says before and after ET - which is what I'd read on other sites too.  I have been told that I shouldn't have any treatment during the 1st week of the 2ww, to allow time for the embies to settle, so I do have an appointment booked for the 2nd week.

Jennie - hope you have a nice lunch today.  We do need some good news - and you're going to be testing next  

I'm back home now - 14 eggs   And Steve found enough sperm in DH's sample, without him having to do a 2nd sample.  I sent a text to my assistant today to say that I hadn't been well last night, and that I wouldn't be in work today - I noticed some bubbly in the fridge last night so I think she may have been planning to celebrate my birthday today (it's not until the weekend - but there are lots of people in our dept today whereas tomorrow and Friday there will just be 3 of us)

So that's the most eggs that I've ever had - I just hope that they will be of a good enough quality, and that they will fertilise "normally" and that it will be good news when I get the phone call tomorrow morning.

Hello to everyone else too who I haven't mentioned by name - can I be forgiven today for missing anyone out?


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello to everyone! 

You may remember I posted on here a month or so ago saying I was hoping to move to SEFC from the Chaucer..? Well, as predicted, I'm still 'floating' inbetween clinics, waiting for the admin side of things to sort itself out!  Hopefully I'll be a bonefide member of this thread once I have my first appt!  I'll keep you all posted!  Until then, so sorry to hear about the traumas and the ups and downs of everyone's tx.. it really is a horrid rollercoaster. 

Hopefully I'll be back soon! But in the meantime   and   to all!

Cardi
xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

MsaQ - I'm very sorry that the test was negative .  I'm very surprised after the BFP the other day - that's a good idea about getting a blood test done to find out what happened.  IT must have been really hard after seeing a BFP the other day.  

Jennie - did you say your 6days past ET?  What date are you testing?  Is it next week?  Good to hear you are keeping busy.  Have a fun barn dance! 

Clotted - yay!  Excellent news that you got so many eggs!  Well done.  Keeping my fingers crossed you will get lots of good embies from then.  Are you having ET Saturday?  Good luck X

Dobby - We welcome everyone having tx on here, whether they have previous children or not   X

Sarah - thank you.  Well, I was so confused about everything, I rang the NHS direct, they were helpful but couldn't give me a definate answer, so said my best bet is to go to my GP.  Luckily I got an appointment this afternoon.  The Dr was brilliant and really helpful.  You don't need an injection if you bleed before 12 weeks, only after, so that's a relief.  She also examined me and said my cervix was closed, so should have no more bleeding.  Contrary to what the stupid doctor I spoke to yesterday said, she said the fact that the bleeding wasn't really heavy and that it has stopped, and that my HCG is very high still, I probably haven't had a mc and am still pregnant  .  She made me feel so much better.  She tried to get me in for an earlier scan at early pregnany unit at Maidstone, but they could't fit me in til Tuesday, so may aswell just go to SEFC now.  But if I have any more problems I am to go back and get a scan booked at Maidstone hospital.  If I had known, I would have gone last week.   

Cardi - welcome back!  Sorry that you are still waiting - that is the hardest part  .  Hope it won't be long now.

Hi to Hazel, Lisa, Grejka, Bel , butterfly and nicky...is that all of you?


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Luci-Lu, I am so please you went to the dr.  I also think her examination will be a good sign.  Lots of women bleed during preg, so I really hope this will be ok for you.  How many weeks will you be at the scan next week.  I think I was 6w 2d when he saw the heartbeats and the tiny little blobs.  I looked at the scan picture today and then at my 7 month olds and can't believe they ever were like that.  Hope it goes ok for you and then you can start to try and relax.

Love to everyone

sarah
x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Really quick today as well as I am really feeling bad on the pill. I am getting so emotional and moody like never before. Soon I will have to get divorce if I will not stop because its all too much   Started thinking about conculing again because its really affecting my life, my mariage, and myself etc... Just feel really rubish  not worth anything and my DH doesnt really understand...  plus have enaugh of me

*mombasaqueen* -  I know that doesnt matter what i say will not help but just want to say that we are here with you and I will hold my fingers crossed  next time even more!!!!! Its so unfair we have to be so strong!!

I am sending my love to everyone plus   and I will write more at the weekend! Good luck girls!!!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

I am praying today that I am pregnant.  I have even been thinking about names.
For a boy we like Joshua and for a girl Grace.
If we were lucky enough twins the second boy would be William or Jacob, and the second girl would be Beth.
We have always had those names in mind amongst others but now we are settled on those.
My Sainsburys shopping arrived today and I am now the proud owner of 6 HPTs.  Not sure when to do the first.  Don't want to test too early but also don't think I can wait 8 more days!
I am getting confirmed tomorrow by the Bishop of Dover.  I am very excited about that.
I am also still eating high protein and loads of fruit and veg.  Still drinking pineapple juice and have just got a new bag of Brazil nuts, though I still have to eat those with nutella.
I am excited now but scared too, and so tired of waiting!
   

Grejka - sorry to hear you are feeling so bad on the pill.  You can't have much longer to do now?
Monbasaqueen - hope you are starting to be able to look forward
Luci - greta to heear you sounding more positive.  My OTD is next Thursday!
Clotted - Well done on your record number of eggs.  Hope you get some lovely embies!
Bel - I still have not heard from the clinic I have phoned and emailed.  I assume my embies did not make the grade, but it would have been nice to have beeen told  one way or the other
Dobby - Welcome, welcome, welcome.

Hello to everyone else
Thinking of you all x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jennie * - good girl for eating brazil nuts  and for being optimistic!! I really like the names but I coudnt call my daughter Grace because I have quite similar surname (I was checking that too  ) We chose international names so will be fair for everyone: Natasha and Lucas. We had that names ages before our weeding hoping we could use them but have to wait... The waiting is awful I know ... but you doing really well I heared that the weather will be good so maybe that will help with some little walks?? I also bought some craft and puzzles for the 2ww to keep me busy at that time - have you got anything like that??
I am quite long on the pill today is 28th day and still have to take them till 4 of June!
That especially for you


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Grejka x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey everyone

Still here in the background reading all your posts.

M/a Queen - I'm so sorry to hear about your negative.  That is just so unfair.  Sending you lots of loves and hugs my friend and can just imagine how you must be feeling.  

Jennie - Fingers crossed that you will get your BFP.  Try and hold out as long as you can before testing or we'll have to send the   around!

Grejka - You poor thing you sound like you're really suffering on the pill.  

Luci - Hang in there girlie 

Hi to everyone else. 

If anyone wants to meet up for a coffee or anything on Saturday let me know.  I'm totally free that day as DP is going fishing with his son.  I could sit at home and stew about that but I'd rather be out doing something!!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Naomi   so sorry to read your news.That just has to be the cruelest thing to happen.To get a BFN from the begining would probably have been much easier to deal with   I am glad that you are looking forward and also beleive that fate will eventlally sort it out ...even if it is longer than we would like her to take  
Grejka you poor thing.Why did they put you on the pill for so long.You could have gotten a whole cycle inbetween and started the pill last week  I am on it aswell but am very lucky that it dosent seem to affect me. Just remind your DH that your mood is only temporary and soon you will be bubbling with joy. 
Jennie still keeping busy I see.Did you plan to get all these things done to occupy your mind   I love your name choices.DD's name is Lilly Grace  
Hazel best wishes for tomorrows scan.Hope theres lots of follies growing in there.
Luci not long to wait now.Soon you will see those little heartbeats  
Sue I hope all your eggs fertilise.Have you heard anything yet? Are you having any of them ICSI'd
Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well  


Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*irishgirlie* Thank you  Where do you live?? I am asking just in case if I have time for coffee I live in Edenbridge but i am very often in Tonbridge so maybe we could meet up?

*Poppy* - Thank you,  They told me that I have to be minimum 26 or 21 days in a row so thats why I am taking that pill so long. Today I took a leaflet of that pill and first side effect was deppresion "Tell you doctor as soon as you can" So if I am not any better I should call the clinik but what they can do Stop me and I will not have my IVF  ? My DH is quite good but totaly doesnt understand crying girls 

And little change in my signature My DH is 34 now


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Grejka I live in Tonbridge about 10 mins from the train station.  I've PM'd you my mobile number so give me a ring if you're free.


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

grejka 

I too am on the pill for 3 weeks (to get rid of a a number of cysts before I can start another cycle) and am also getting hormonal and depressed... I really grumped at Mr R when he said the pill was my only option because I got really depressed when I had it for my first IVF cycle and haven't had it since for that reason....

However, if the same happens as did then, the grumpy depression feeling starts to lift immediately you stop taking the pill... I literally felt miles better the next day.  So it is honestly only for a short time, and worth living with if it means your cycle can go ahead straight afterwards...

Best of luck

Dobby


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

msaq im so sorry to hear your news life can be so cruel sometimes  

jennie how are you feeling, you have just under a week now until otd   it works for you. I think your names are lovely especially joshua but I have to say that because thats what my ds is called

sue how are your embies getting on, Are you having et tomorrow?

cardi sorry to hear your still waiting, Hope you join us all soon

grejka Im so sorry your still feeling so bad on the pill, just 2 more weeks left, Hang in there. I understand its hard for your dh , men just dont seem to understand the whole hormone thing but just tell him you will be back to your old self soon and its only temporary  

dobby sorry its taken me so long to say I already have a ds so I have no problem at all and everyone has been really welcoming to me

Nicky how did your scan go today?

luci how are you feeling? hope ur ok is your scan on tues?

I had my scan today and have 1 follie at 18mm and 3 more at 12mm so im all good to go, IUI is being done on tues, marion did the scan and was wondering whether to leave me and then scan me again on monday but decided that the follie at 18 would be past ready so she decided it would be best to just go ahead. I have got to take 1 more menopur tonight and thats my lot, does anyone know whether my follies that are 12mm have any chance of growing to the right size over the weekend as I would be happier if I had more than 1 to give me the best chance because im already worrying that it might not have an egg in it. My last iui I had 1 at 18 and 1 at 14 when they scanned me and they said the 1 at 14 should grow to the right size.

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Hazel

My scan went well thanks, I have 1 folicle at 18 and 1 at 12 and 1 at 9, nurse said lining was all perfect.  I am also having IUI done on tuesday.  Just been for my acupuncture treatment and am feeling good and lots of     

Thanks Sarah for reccomendation, Kim is great, really pleased with the treatment  

Hope everyone else is well and hope you all have a good weekend.

Nicky
x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hazel* Thanks  I wanted wish you good luck on Tuesday . Dont worry about size of the eggs They know what tey doing plus you dont need extra stress (I think the folicole grows aboy 2mm e day)

*Dobby * Its nice to know you understand what I feel and thank you for your advise  Did you speak to doctor about being depresed at that time? I know I have to wait but just was wonder what he said..

*irishgirlie * I think I could be quite busy tomorrow but I hope we can meet soon anyway Now I have your mobile I just call when I know I will be free  I would love to meet you!

*clotted cream* How are you? I am holding my fingerss crossed 

*Nicky* - all the best for Tuesday  I will be thinking about you!

Have a good weekend girls!!!


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Grejka- hang on in there it's not too long to go now.  I am also on the pill (6 weeks), but I am not getting the side effects that you seem to be getting.  I had no problems last time either.  Have you asked the clinic if they could change the make of the pill they have given you? There are so many different types on the market.  Tell DH the mood swings and tears are only temporary, they just don't understand the effect the hormones have on us xxx

Sue - Is it your ET today? Wishing you lots of luck and     for you xx

Hazel - great news about the follicles   good luck for Tuesday, and good luck to you Nicky Noo too xxx

Irishgirlie - hello, sorry I will be busy today, but would have loved to have met up with you.  I really feel like I missed out not being able to get to the last meet up.  Hope you have a nice day even if DP not around  

Jennie - Did you enjoy your confirmation day?  Have a great weekend, enjoy the party.  Not too much longer to wait now  

Bel - Hello, how are you doing  

Hello to Luci-Lu, MsaQ, Dobbie, Made by M, Lisa and Cardi too (Hope I haven't missed anyone)  

love to you all xxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi nicky good news your good to go as well. what time are you having your iui, mine is at 11.30am so might see you there if your around that time.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend its supposed to be really sunny tomorrow so a good chance to get outside and relax

Take care 

Hazel x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Hazel
My iui is at 1pm but we will be there at 12 so DH can do his bit, so I might bump into you. Wish you all the best for yours hope all goes well.      

Grejka- thanks for your kind wishes, hope you well.

Enjoy the sun Ladies   
Nicky
xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies - just a quick note to say that yesterday I had 3 embies transferred (thought I was only going to have 2, but Mr R and Steve persuaded me it would be better to have 3 because of my age) - hope they are warm, comfortable and happy!!!! 

Have been VERY lazy, although did go out for a meal tonight as it's my birthday today.  Now come home to find that my ******** account hijacked and people being sent links to another forum that I'm on - so whoever it is has got into more than 1 account - so if you get any strange PM's from me on here, DON'T OPEN THEM!!!!!!  (so much for a quite and calm evening)

Sorry no personals - but best wishes to everyone, and enjoy the extra long weekend xx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All

Just a quickie to say Happy Birthday to Clotted Cream and congratulations on the ET.  Keep those embies nice and warm and take it easy.

Hazel & Nicky - best of luck for Tuesday.

Grejka - looking forward to meeting up with you soon.  Maybe Butterfly can join us.  

Hi to everyone else.  Just off to bed now.  Went to Folkstone today - we hadn't been before but we weren't overally impressed.  Sorry if anyone of you girlies lives there.  Was a glorious sunny day though. Tomorrow we are going to do the garden.  At least while I am between TX's I can do stuff like that.  Although I am extremely lazy so it will probably be DP doing most of it, with me giving him guidance..


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*clotted cream * - 
Big fingers croossed  for your 3 embies in your belly. That was right decision>
  all the best and let that your dream to come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*made-by-m* - 
 How are you I was thinking about you!!!!  I hope that after few days things took differnt , better perspectives I know you had some difficult qustions to answer yourself I just want to say that I hope you still fithing for your dream!!! And I wanted to tell you that like in my signature I will never give up even if that mean that I will have to adopt a child!! My "fight" for a child started really 12 years ago as I was married before and my ex husband didnt want to have children....  sorry i wanted to reply you few days ago but was thinking what to write and I wrote more about myself just to tell you that I understand


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

clotted HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday hope you had a lovely day.   those embies stay nice and warm and tucked in there. Take it easy and put your feet up.

Ive been trying to keep nice and stress free ready for tomorrow but had a phone call from my boss this morning to tell me 1 of the horses I have looked after and trained for 12 years got put down last night, im so sad so much for stress free.

Hi to everyone. I will do more personals when im a bit more together

Hazel x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

It is over for me.
Cramps started yesterday and my period started today.
I will  write more later.
Does anyone know how soon I can start again?


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hazel sorry to hear about the horse.   Nothing ever goes smoothly when we are trying to be stress-free an relaxed.

Jennie - Really sorry to hear your news.  That horrible   never stays away when she should.  Thinking of you hun and sending you lots of     I don't know when you can go again with the ICSI.  Give the clinic a ring and they'll let you know.  xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jennie* - I am really sorry it didnt work  for you!!!  Unfortunetly all is so unfair and we have to to be really strong and keep fithing for our dream. I dont think that you have to wait too long. I think its about 2 months but when you go to talk to Mr R that will be probably first free date which is anyway about 2 months. I know that even 2 months seems ages when you want a baby (I know that feeling) but its also for our good - let your body and mind reast and relax after all of that to start next treatment with maximum power and strengh!!
*
Hazel * - I am so sorry to hear about the horse  As hard as it is please try to stay positive as stress is not good.

*Irishgirlie* - sorry I didnt contact you in the end I was really busy but I really want to meet you and I will call you soon


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Jennie - I'm so sorry for you that it didn't work this time  .  It must be really hard for you to be hopeful right now, but you should try to stay as hopeful and positive for the next time as possible.  It will work for you, it's just a matter of when, you are still young and still have a very good chance next time.  I know it probably doesn't feel like that right now though.  I also think it will be in 2 months time.  The good thing is that will probably fall over the summer hols, so you can relax and not worry about school  .

Clotted cream - wow, you are lucky that he let you put 3 back!  that will give you the best chance possible.  Relax and stay positive and good luck!!!   We need some more good news on here  .

Hazel and Nicky - good luck for tomorrow!  I wil be there at 11.50 for my scan, so may see you  .  Hazel, sorry to ear about the horse .  I suppose the good thing is that you found out now, before Tuesday.  Try to relax and think positive thoughts both of you!

Well, I've got my scan tomorrow - am excited and scared (more scared though!)  Just don't know what to expect, I suppose the good thing is, I've had warnings that things may not be ok, so if we do get bad news, I should be able to accept it without falling apart.  But I am excited that it may be good news and we will get to see our baby/babies for the first time!  I've been worrying cos I don't have any symptoms apart from sore boobs (and bigger boobs I must add!), but no nausea or fatigue really.  Have slightly gone off my food, but that could just be in my head?!  Everyone else seems to get sick at 6 weeks, but not me.  Of course, if everthing is ok, then I am lucky not to be sick.  Hopefully I'm like you Bel and won't have any sickness!

Hi to everyone else.  I will let you know how it goes tomorrow X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Luci-Lu* - waiting for your news Tomorrow and best of luck for tomorrow 

  How are you girls? Hope you had good relaxing weekend? We have to arange next meeting of FF and Bean soon What do you think girls??


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Luci - Best of luck tomorrow.  We'll all be thinking of you.

I'm up for a FF and Bean meet.  Hopefully will be able to make it this time.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello everyone, hope you enjoyed the sunshine, yesterday at least !  

Jennie, I'm so sorry to hear your news   life is so unfair.  Give your mind and your body a little time to rest, and before you know it you will be ready to start again.  Take care of yourself xx

Sue - Hope those embies are warm and snug       try to stay relaxed xx

Hazel and Nicki - best of luck tomorrow    .  Luci - Lu will be thinking of you tomorrow xx

Love to all xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Jennie - big hugs   so sorry to read your news.  You will feel better after a while, although it probably doesn't feel like it now.  After my last failed attempt we didn't get to ET stage, but I was told that I needed to have the bleed following that procedure, and then have another AF, then I could start again. I think that some clinics say that you need to wait 3 months before having another attempt - but I got the impression that the SEFC don't think it's necessary to wait that long.  They do seem to be getting busier there now, so if I were you and you want to try again as soon as you can, then I'd ring them to get a place on their waiting list even before your follow-up.

Hazel - sorry that you've had bad news too .  Are you taking some time off work as it sounds like you have quite a physical job.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Grejka - I think that the pill that they prescribe at the SEFC is the one that's recommended to take before IVF as it's the same as I was put on at The Chaucer and at Guys.  I was lucky I didn't have any side effects with it (unless my DH was afraid to tell me!!!!). 2 weeks today for you isn't it  - until your baseline scan?

Nicky - good luck to you as well for tomorrow.  Sounds like your folicles should be good sizes by tomorrow.

Butterfly - how are you feeling?  do you think all your follies are going?

Irishgirlie - we were going to go to Folkstone last bank holiday as we hadn't been there before, but we decided on Broadstairs instead - have you been there?  We thought it was quite nice (not as nice as Cornwall or Devon) but it was nice to walk across the beach, and from talking to people at work, it's nicer than Folkstone (as Irishgirlie said - sorry if there's anyone from Folkstone on here).  Did you get much gardening done?  I really wanted to be out in the garden yesterday - but I just went for a look at what's in flower, and didn't do any work out there.  Luckily we only have a small garden as DH won't do anything out there - so you're lucky if your DP will do the work under your supervision 

Luci-Lu - you must be so excited (as well as nervous) now - we'll all be thinking of you tomorrow wondering how it's going and   that you can see one or two heartbeats.

Hello to everyone else too xx

I'm getting quite bored not doing anything!!!!! I'm not used to lying down for so long not doing anything.  I've also been sitting on the sofa with my feet up and watched a film with DH.  It's only the 3rd day post ET - and I'm bored!!!!  But I've decided to take things VERY easy until Tues/Wed, then I know that at least I'll have done all I can.  I'm then off the rest of the week so I'll have a fairly quite time at home, but I may go out shopping etc, so I won't be in all the time.  Then back to a very busy week at work next Monday.


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening ladies

Sorry not been around all weekend have been busy!  Last weekend before tx starts again!  Hopefully AF is on its way has kind of started today but no properly yet.  I am booked in on weds for baseline scan.

Jennie - so sorry to hear your news.  I guess it probably will be a few months, maybe 5-6 weeks.  I had to wait 7 weeks from when my IUI failed to start IVF, however it was an NHS IVF.  Will this be an NHS one for you?  Big hugs to you.  

Hazel and Nicky  - Good luck for your tx tomorrow fingers crossed for you.  Hazel so sorry to hear about the horse.

Luci - Good luck for tomorrow alos, will be looking fwd to hearing how it all went.

Sue - glad the ET went well and that you got three put back, that is fantastic!  How did you find Wendy the acupuncurist?

Hello to everyone else who I have missed.  I agree the meet for FF and bean would be really good, should we suggest some possible dates?

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*waspey* - wow  the time has gone so quick I remeber when you said you still have 1 month to your base line scan Good luck on Wednesday!!! Thats also remained me that I am next after you  Yes shall we set the date for our meeting?? What do you prefer girl June or July??


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning

I know I cannot believe it is here now either, I can't wait to get started feels like it has been ages!

I dont mind when we meet am happy to do June or July?

Shall I suggest a few saturdays and we can see what fits best for everyone?

Sat 6 June

Sat 13 June

Sat 27 June

Sat 11 July

Sat 18 July

Sat 25 July

These are dates that I know I can do, however if there are any of the saturdays in between that anyone else can do then please go for it.

Lisa xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

grejka said:


> *waspey* - wow  the time has gone so quick I remeber when you said you still have 1 month to your base line scan Good luck on Wednesday!!! Thats also remained me that I am next after you  Yes shall we set the date for our meeting?? What do you prefer girl June or July??


Have to agree with Grejka - it does seem to have come around quickly for you Lisa! - I know what it's like the weekend before starting tx - I was frantic trying to get things done!

I can't do 6th or 27th June, but I think I can do the other dates at the moment.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't make 13th June but should be free on the other dates


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't make 6th or 27th June either, but the other dates are free so far.  It would be lovely to meet up with everyone


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Afternoon All

Big  for Jennie, i am really sorry about your news. I am still trying to come to terms with mine, but be strong too. When i had the failed ICSI cycle in January, i was able to start with the next AF..but we decided to wait until April. I think if you are well in yourself, Mr R will not hold you..depending on WHEN the next appt will be, they are getting busy. My F/u is not till the 15th June, becoz Mr R is away until then

Hazel - Sorry about the Horse... 

Clottedcream - Happy belated Birthday... i hope you had a lovely day.

 Luci - for today

Hello Everyone else, my head is still not straight, i can't do personals...still cramping... still feeling   

I will see about the dates...I think i can do all the dates..but i will get back to you all. I am still looking for answers (like you do when it fails) and driving myself bonkers. I asked my dad if i had done anything to offend him to forgive me becoz i dont understand it anymore  and he said ''your time will come child, it is not your time yet''. The problem is; I want my time to be now 
(sorry about the negativity....i just dont know what to do)
Anyway...

Till later on
xXMsaQ


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

MsaQ - nice to hear from you again.  It's good that you are having a follow up to try and find some answers and see what they can do for you next time.  I'm very sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment...it can only get better now  X

Lisa - yay, you can finally get started!   Good luck for your baseline scan and your journey ahead    

Clotted - make sure you try and take it easy at work!  Don't let the stress get to you, just keep telling yourself what is important  

Well, it was good news for us today at the scan!  I was absolutely terrified, felt sick and was shaking all morning, cos I really was prepared for bad news.  But it was amazing news!  Saw 1 little bean with a strong little heartbeat!  At first I couldn't see the heartbeat, but then saw it flickering really fast.  It's so tiny, only 0.71cm, so less than a cm!  But is a good size and a good size sac.  There was no evidence of a twin ever implanting, but I am perfectly happy with 1!  I had a big dark patch in my womb which is blood that has come away, that is where the bleeding came from.  They said that hopefully it will get absorbed, but it is quite common.  They didn't seem concerned about it.  It means that I could get more bleeding, but I would know where it is coming from, hoepfully it will just be absorbed though.  It hasn't affectd the baby sac though.  I was pleased cos I had Sherry and Marion!  Marion wanted to come and have a look as I have seen her a lot throughout, she is so sweet.  She kept saying how much I deserve it after what I've been through, she is lovely.  Anyway, so I am so, so much happier now and can actually start getting excited!  Mine and dp's mum were crying with joy!

I would like to come to the next meet up, that's if you don't mind me coming now?   But I don't mind if you'd rather I didn't.  It looks like July is better for most of us so far, I can do any date in July   X


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies hope you all well, Luci I think I saw you at the clinic today, I was sat on the side sofa, I was wearing white shirt and jeans. Brill news about the scan thats such lovely news.

x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello All

Congratulations Luci - Fab  news about your little bean

I have spoken to the clinic today, going for meeting with Mr R on 16th June

Seems so far away

Back on the pill now

I am thinking of giving up work at the end of this term to focus on our last NHS IVF.  Any thoughts?
I just don't know what to do


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Luci * -   It have to be such a nice feeling to see the little heart after all that effort and stress. Of course you can came on our meeting - You are one of us!!! 

*
Jennie* -  I know 16th of June seems still far but belive me its not and it will give you time to rest after all that stress to give you better chance!!!  Are you asking what you think about you giving up work for next go? I am not sure if I I undesrtand?

*Irishgirlie* - It was lovely to meet you!! And I hope I have another friend now in Tonbridge  We have a lot in comen because of our families faraway.. It was bit crazy with Toffee  I hope you didnt mind? I hope we can meet again soon!!?

*mombasaqueen* -  All is so unfair and we have to be so strong But your time will come soon!!!! Just keep fithing!!!!!!

*Made -by-m . Poppy, hazel. waspey,* *nicky, butterflyblue* -  and how are you?


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Grejka
Yes - asking what peopel think about leaving full time teaching to do some supply work and private tutoring
Work that is less stressful and less demanding of my time
Something with a bit less responsibility
Just for a while


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Grejka

How are you? Im good thanks had iui done today and all went really well, have just been taking it easy today.


x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jennie* - oh I know what do you mean now I agree with you I think its good idea!  At the moment I also took less responsable job so I dont have to worry about that and can concentrate more on "making babies"   And I dont have to worry too much about taking off sick or half days of work for any apointment because at my work they dont make me big problems like in work before.. Thats very importnat!! Less money ... but baby is my prioritet!!!

*Nicky* - I am Ok thanks! Today I met Irishgirlie  so I had nice time plus its nice to talk to someone who understand!!
Best of luck for you!!  Did you take time off work?? Did you plan to do anything at that difficult time of  to take your minds off??


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Grejka glad you well and had a lovely day.  I am on half term so perfect timing for my iui am going to try keeping busy with walks, cooking, got new book and nintendo ds to keep me busy on 2ww.  Hope it works and doesn't drive me too mad   

Take care
x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

evening ladies.

Luci - congratulations am so happy that everything has worked out just perfect for you after all you went through.  I hope things work out as well for me.  Don't be silly re the meet as Grejka said you are one of us and it will be lovley to have you there.  You are right looks like one of the July dates is best right now.

I am feeling quite positive, excited and nervous about tomorrow.  Will post tomorrow night once I know what is happening.

Jennie - I knw 16th seems a while off but it is not really, does not sound ss though the wait is as long now as when I had my failed IUI.  It will go quickly and give your body a chance to get it self straight again.  Glad you have another NHS go.

Hello to everyone else, will be back to do personals tomorrow.

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Girls  How are you??

*Waspey* -  for today!!!

For me only 8 days more on the pill!! I cant wait to finish it!!  And also 2 weeks till my dad is coming to stay with me  I havent seem him nearly a year plus it will be so good to have him at home after my IVF. Before after IUI I was just on my own - with Dh at work all days I was getting mad   
About our meeting I think I can do this dates:

Sat 6 June

Sat 27 June

Sat 18 July

Sat 25 July
Cant wait to see you girls!

Have a good day!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Nicky - did you have dark hair tied back and was with your dp?  Sorry if I had a face on me, I was sooo worried I felt sick!  Glad the IUI went well, good luck!    Do you work at a school too then?

Jennie - I think leaving work would be a good idea if it makes you feel happier and less stessed.  By tutoring and doing supply you can have the time off that you like too!  Glad you got your appt booked, it will be here before you know it.

Grejka - that will be nice seeing your dad again  .  Not long for you now!

Thanks Grejka and Lisa - I would like to come and see you all .

Shall I suggest the 18th July then?  It seems to suit everyone so far.  Is there anyone that can't make the 18th?

Dp's mum is taking me out for lunch today - yum!  And my mum and dad took us out yesterday after the scan, I'm getting spoilt now!  I'm gonna be the size of a house soon at this rate!

Luci X


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone
Just to say that I can make the 18th July if we settle on that date
I have decided to hand in my notice today, as a teacher to leave in July we have to resign by 31st May.
I have put feelers out about supply teaching and seem to be getting a good response.
It doesn't have to be a permanent change but I feel at the moment it  is the right decision to make, for DF and I.
We need to give our next cycle the best chance that we can.
I am  sorry I am not doing personals today
I will be back  to mself soon I am sure 
Lots of love to you all
Jennie x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Luci- yeah that was me with my hubby, I remember you looked so nervous. Yes Im in teaching too primary year 4, but I only work part time so not as stressful. Enjoy getting spoilt you deserve it hun.

Nicky
x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

jennie Im so sorry to hear your news I was so hopeful for you  . On the work front only you know if your doing the right thing by giving up Its good if you will have some work to do as I would worry to much about sitting not doing anything because you have nothing to take your mind off things. I really hope you can start your next tx soon and this time it has a better result.

clotted glad you are putting your feet up and resting. I only had yest off work as its so hard for me to get time off, I was trying to take it easy today but it is very hard as my work is so physical but glad I had all yest off because I wouldnt have been able to work as I was doubled over in pain after my iui. ( I really dont think my cervix likes being fiddled with) Im glad you enjoyed broadstairs I have alot of good memories from there as that was where my grandparents lived and I used to love going to visit them in the summer and going to the beach

Waspy how did your baseline scan go today?   you are all good to start

as for dates I cant do 6th june I am having a bbq that day cos its my birthday the next day   for good weather. I also cant do 18th or 25th july as im on holiday

msaq so sorry to hear you are still getting cramps and are feeling so bad   really hope you feel better soon

Luci thats brilliant news Im so pleased that it is good news we really need some on here, There is no reason for you not to come like the others said you are 1 of us

Grejka only 8 days, hang in there they will hopefully pass quickly and then you can start feeling your old self again

nicky glad your iui went well yest   it works for you

Hi butterfly, irishgirlie, m, bel sorry if ive missed anyone its been a bit of an emotional day at work today seeing everyone so upset about the horse and seeing her empty stable, I got a lovely big hug from my boss though and we both started crying cos it was her horse that she bought for me to bring on 12 years ago.

 to everyone

Hazel x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Well I have been away to Devon for 5 days and lots seems to have happened.  Had a lovely time even though I was kind of working.

Jennie   sorry it did not work for you this time.I think giving up work is really the best option if you have the choice   It is good that you are looking forward and have your follow up appointment booked.I didn't even bother to book a FU I just booked my baseline scan straight away.Maybe you have to with NHS so they can keep you on the waiting list ?? They seem to let you do what you want when paying 
Sue well done for being PUPO.Happy belated birthday   I think it was the right decision to have 3 put back.I am 40 next month so just miss the opportunity by about 3 weeks.Do you feel any different?
Luci   That's fantastic news.Isn't it the most wonderful feeling seeing that little flutter.When you get pregnant 'normally' you have to wait 12-14 weeks for your first scan   so it's good we will all only have to wait a couple of weeks. 
Hazel congratulations on being PUPO.How did the IUI go yesterday.Hope you had lots of extra   and have more tonight  
Nicky same goes for you too.Lots of BMS even though it's the last thing you want to do  
Lisa how did your baseline scan go today? Hope all went well and you are starting TX
Grejka how are you.Not long to wait now   
Hello MsaQ,Irishgirlie,Dawn,M,Dobby hope I havent missed anyone 


I can do the 18th July if everyone is in agreement.
Bye for now


Bel
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

soory Hazel our posts crossed.  
I can do any date except 13th June,20th June or 25th July.
Can someone with time work out a day when we can all come.So far I think there is not one day that we are all free 
What about 1st August ... by then we should all be pregnant   

Bel
XX


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Bel glad you had a lovely time away and yes we are keeping busy in the bedroom   

Hi Hazel, how you feeling hun, really sorry to hear about your horse.  Who did your IUI? hope the pain has gone now and that you feeling much better.

hi to all the rest of you lovely ladies, hope you all well.

Nicky

xxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bel,* I am happy you had nice time in Devon.  I have been only once there but I know its lovely!!! I am dog sitting cute puppy now for a friend (its more like a babysitting) but i love it!!! and I have much better mood because of that and even my DH Big muscular macho  seems to be melted with that cutie 



Poppykit10 said:


> What about 1st August ... by then we should all be pregnant


I loved that sentence hahahha Good idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All

Luci - I'm so pleased that everything went well for you yesterday.  You must be so relieved..I'm so relieved for you!  You get so engrossed in what is happening to everyone else on here.

Grejka - It was lovely meeting you yesterday and Toffee was a little sweetie, I didn't mind her at all.  She was adorable.  Looking forward to meeting up again.  

Bel - Glad you had a good time in Devon. It's so lovely down there.

Hazel - Hope you manage to take it a bit easy and that work wasn't too difficult.

Jennie - Fingers crossed that you'll get some supply teaching and you can have an easier life while you concentrate on getting pregnant.

Hi to everyone else that I haven't mentioned by name.

Take care all

xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Again....well you can tell the football is on the telly  

I forgot to mention that I had my first ever acupuncture session today.It was very relaxing.I have 1 a week booked up until EC so will be interested to see if I feel any different in the coming weeks.

Bel
XXX


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep, I've crept upstairs to get away from the noise!  Can't stand it!  

I don't know what to do about dates then, we can either do 1 which most people can go to in June or July and then do another one in August for the others, or wait til August?  But I'm guessing there will always be people that can't make it.  

Bel - hope you enjoy the acupuncture and it helps!

Grejka - aah, wish I had a puppy to babysit!  Nice to hear you sounding happier tonight 

Hazel - sorry you have been in so much pain  .  Fingers crossed it was worth it.  Hope you are managing to put your feet up sometimes!

Nicky - I know another face now then  .  Hope the IUi went well, fingers crossed for you X

Jennie - sound like a good decision to me hun X

Irishgirlie - thank you.  Yes, I am more relieved, but now worrying about the blood in my uterus and the painful cramps I've been suffering from!   Always something to worry about!  Nothing is ever straightforward is it?  Don't think I'll be happy really til it's here in Jan hopefully!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

Just a quick post before I start work.

All went well yesterday and I was good to start the tx.  I took my first lot of suprecur last night and then I start on 300 Menopur a day from tonight.  I am a bit scared as it seems like a really high doseage and it is what I ended my IUI on, but hey we will see!  I am back for a scan next weds.

Hope everyone else ok, will be back later to post more.

Oh meant to say I think most of us could do 18th July?  I think only Hazel so far can't - so maybe we go with that and then do another date in late August?  What do you all think?

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Morning ladies

Sorry no detailed personals, I will try to make amends this evening.  My DP is not a football fan, so I always get excused from having to sit through games that tend to grip the rest of the nation - Lucky me  

Sue, Nicky and Hazel - hope you get to relax as much as poss in the next couple of weeks.  

Luci- Lu - I am so pleased, and relieved, having been thinking about you all week.  Great news congratulations   xx

Grejka - glad you are feeling better, and the little puppy is taking your mind off things x

Lisa - good news re baseline scan, take care of yourself this week.  

Hello to Bel, Irishgirlie, Jennie, MsaQ, Made by M and Dobbie (hope that's everyone).

I have been following everyone's post the last few days, but had no time to reply in detail  , I have so many responses to make, but by the time I get enough time to do the reply you will all have moved on to new topics   .  Anyway, I am thinking of you all, and can make the meeting on 18th July if that's the date we've all decided on.

I have my first acupuncture session today, so will let you know how it goes later.

Bye for now xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

bel glad you had a lovely time in devon, yes me and dp are getting lots of   wich dp is very happy about. hope the acupuncture helps, did it hurt at all?

nicky the pain has all gone now thanks so feeling much better, sherry did my iui, Did she do yours?

grejka im so glad your feeling better, I think animals have a wonderful way of lifting our moods which is prob why I have so many

lisa yay you are finally on the road again hope the injections are not to bad

butterfly hope the acupuncture goes ok

luci try not to worry I know its hard but just enjoy being pregnant

About the meet up I think we should just go with the dates that most people can make or we could be there forever trying to fix a date so if everyone else can do the 18th then go for it, I wont mind 2 much because I will be sitting on a beach  

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Hazel- glad you feeling better, yes it was Sherri who did my iui too. I had acupunture last night which is really helping me to stay calm     

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all doing well, have a nice eve  

Nicky
x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*nicky* - where did you have your acu
I wanted to that in the place near our clinik because I have heared that They are allowed to come in on EC and ET into the clinik but when I phoned them I think I have wrong number to wrong place  Does anyone know please? 

*Hazel* - how are you?? And where are you going for holiday??

I am not having holiday this year because I have invite my parents to stay with us I cant see them to often so I am happy


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Grejka- Im having acupuncture in Orpington, with Kim Steer she's fab.  She also works at the popular Kyte Clinic in Bond street and runs a clinic from home.  Most of her clients are fertility clients so she's really experienced, she's met Zita West a number of times and says she really does know her stuff.

Hope you manage to find someone and get a session booked up.

Nicky
x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Good evening ladies - apologies that I'm not as good at keeping as up to date on here as some of you are 
Each time I log on there seems to be so much to catch up on!

Luci - glad your mind has been put at rest!  Fantastic news!  When do you have your next hospital scan?

Naomie - sometimes there aren't any answers, and it's not good thinking "if only I'd done this, or if only I'd done that" - try to be positive and look forward to the next attempt (yes, I know that's easy to say, and not so easy to do)

Jennie - glad you've got an appointment booked to see about starting again. I found that after my last failed tx, it was easier than the first failed cycle, because we immediately planned another cycle.  It always seems to strange doesn't it to go back on the pill - the opposite of what we're all wanting!

Hazel - hope you're able to take things easy - it sounds like you have quite a physically stressful job.  Does your boss know about your tx, and are you able to take things a little easier than usual?

Nicky - hope you're resting too.

Grejka - how lovely to be looking after a puppy.  We'd love a puppy, and we've decided that if tx works, then we may get 2 (to keep each other company) when I take maternity leave, so I'll be around at home while they need house training.  But maybe a baby and 2 puppies may be too much work   DH did say, "don't worry if we don't have a baby, we can have a puppy anyway"    Men just don't get it sometimes do they?

Lisa - I can't remember if I said before, but Wendy Lewis was really lovely! (and isn't her house amazing!!!!!).  How are the injections going? 300 units of menopur doesn't seem a huge amount - I was on 450 when I was taking that drug! You want as many eggs as possible (without OHSS).  You were only after a few follies with IUI weren't you, but you want lots now.

Bel - welcome back.  Were you visiting family?

Irishgirlie - this sounds really bad, but I'm sorry, but I can't remember what stage you're at?  are you going to try DIUI again? Do they have enough donors for you to be able to do it again?  What I still don't really understand is that if you use donor sperm you have to have another blood test done, don't you? to check that you're compatable with the donor.  What I can't understand is, that if that is so important, then why don't DH and I have to have our blood tests compared to see if we're even compatable before tx?  Sorry, I said I was very confused didn't I?

Butterfly - how was the acupuncture?  I don't really feel any different after I've had it - but I hope that it's doing some good!

At the moment I think that I can do 18th July - if that's the date we're going for.

Hello to everyone else too - how are things M?

I'm still being quite lazy - did my shopping online yesterday and it all came today, and I think I could get more used to shopping in that way!  Stocked up on lots of HPT's - but DH has told me I mustn't test early.  I've been getting lots of stomach cramps, but I'm trying not to read too much into anything at the moment as I know it's still far to early for any symptoms either way.  I'm off to Bluewater for a computer lesson at the Apple Store tomorrow, so that will be my first time driving for a whole week - can't remember when I haven't driven anywhere for so long.  DH has asked if some of his friends from Holland can stay on Saturday night and I said "of course, if you do the cooking and do the laundry in the guest room when they leave" - and he looked at me in shock! So I wonder if it will be take-away on the menu 

Best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Argh, I just typed a post, pressed some button by mistake and lost the whole lot.  How annoying!!

Anyway, what I was saying was...

Clotted Cream - I didn't have to have a blood test to see if I was compatible with the donor.  We were just given a list to choose from.  I am having this month off and starting DIUI again next cycle which should be in about 2 weeks time or less.  I emailed the clinic to check that the donor was still available for round 2 and round 3 if necessary and they confirmed he is.  Phew.  So I just need to phone up on day one of next AF to arrange the baseline scan.

I always do my shopping online..it's sooo much easier.

I was supposed to start my TX in January this year but couldn't as I had stomach problems and had to have an endoscopy and then take lots of drugs for stomach acid.  It finally got sorted in March and I started TX in April.  Today however I'm feeling very acidic and hope to God it isn't coming back.  I just want to get on with the TX without any further delays.      Gaviscon is my best friend now!!

Anyway, gotta head off to bed.  Thankfully it's Friday tomorrow.  I've had such a stressful week with some people in work really driving me crazy.    Roll on the weekend!


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hope you didn't mind me asking Irishgirlie   Strange about the blood test as I was told I would need one, but that I needn't worry as they had both positive and negative donors at the moment so it probably would have been possible for us to have used donor sperm for our first cycle at the clinic - but DH didn't like the idea of donor sperm, and we were lucky in the end that he did produce enough sperm for both tx's.  But although I don't like the idea of donor eggs, if this tx doesn't work, then donor eggs and possibly donor sperm may be something we'll have to consider if it allows us to reach our ultimate goal.

I think I must have joined this thread after your stomach problems - hope the problems aren't coming back.  So hopefully not long until you're starting again too.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Clotted Cream of course I don't mind you asking me.  I've just realised though what compatibility test you are talking about.  I did have to have a blood test to see if I had ever had the 
CMV virus.  This is an extremely common virus that most people have had.  However it can be passed on to your baby during pregnancy if you come into contact with it during pregnancy.  Someone in the States sued their fertility clinic because they claim they got CMV from a sperm donor.  To avoid any such claims here, they test you to see if you have had the virus.  All their donors are classed accordingly.  I've had it before so I can have any donor I think.  If I hadn't had it before I could only go for someone who was also negative.  Something like that anyway.

I wasn't on this thread when I had my stomach problems - I only joined once I'd started TX.

Hi to all and hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

grejka im going to halkadiki (dont know if I spelt that right) in greece for 2 weeks for a family holiday with dp, ds my mum, dad, brother and his flat mate so it should be good. its a shame you are not having a holiday but it must be so nice to know you are seeing your parents, mine live about 5miles down the road (in four elms so very near you) so I can only begin to imagine how hard it is to live so far away from them, I hope that you have a lovely time when they come and it might help to take your mind of tx

Nicky glad the acu has relaxed you, I think the 2ww is the worst of the whole tx although I seem more relaxed and less stressed this time round

clotted how long have you got left now? I am taking it a bit easier this time because its half term this week I only work in the mornings apart from wed when im there all dayso tx fell on the right week this time. I can imagine its very hard to make the decision to use donor egg and sperm but if you have to you just have to remember that parents are the people who bring you up and you will still carry the baby and nurture it while it is in the womb,its not like you would be using a surrogate mother although I know someone who did after trying for years and they cherished the little girl that they had and felt it was the best gift ever, also A friend of mine was adopted and his parents are the people who bought him up and loved him, they are his mum and dad not the people whos dna he shares because at the end of the day thats all it is dna, children are shaped by the people they are around as they grow up

irishgirlie I hate it when I lose a post, I hope your tummy troubles stay away and you can start tx soon

Hi to everyone else hope you are all enjoying the sunny weather, Luci make sure you put on lots of cream because you will be more sensitive to the sun now

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hazel* , I am really glad you going  to Grece for Holiday  Its beautiful there plus You have something to look forward and take your minds off after all of that stress!!! You can also now think about holiday shopping  which is my favorite to take your minds off !!

Yes its really hard without family especially without mum but It teach me every day to apreachate and love them more!!! 


hazelm said:


> I can imagine its very hard to make the decision to use donor egg and sperm but if you have to you just have to remember that parents are the people who bring you up and you will still carry the baby and nurture it while it is in the womb,


I agree with that 100 %!!!!!!!!! I didnt have to make that decision but somewhere inside my heart is very strong need that if one day I will adopt a child I will be complete!! I hope with a GOD help that will happen 

 everyone I hope you have good weekend!!!??

So its our meeting date finally 18th of JULY?? Cant wait tro see you all!


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.

Irishgirlie - thanks for explaining about blood test.

Hazel - good that you've had a quiet week this week - hope next week won't be too stressful.  Sounds like your holiday will be fun with so many people going.

Grejka - you're not the only one not going on holiday this year   For 2 reasons, firstly can't afford it, and secondly it's been too difficult to sort out not knowing what stage we'd be at with tx (and trying to avoid flying).  It will be nice that at least you'll get to see your family - and you can show them all around Kent/London.

How's everyone else?  It's been quite on here this weekend.

I'm beginning to think it may be over for us as I've been getting AF-type cramps this afternoon and some brown spotting (and I think it's too late for an implantation bleed) - so preparing myself for the worst on OTD on Friday.  Unfortunately I'm going to be really busy at work from Mon-Wed - which I'm really annoyed about as the project should have been done before my tx, but the 2 other departments I have to work with on this weren't ready.  I only booked last week as holiday as otherwise it would have been then and I didn't want to have to do it during the 1st week of my 2WW.  All I can pray for is that there is heavy rain on Wednesday (as it's an outside event) and it will have to be postponed - I have to try and keep positive or Friday, although as I said, I'm really having my doubts now 

Hope everyone has a good week xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Clotted Cream- I really hope its not AF        you get a positive result, thinking of you      

Nicky
x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Nicky - no more overnight, but have had more this morning so I need lots of


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

I am definitely keeping you in my prayers       

x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Sue - I really hope that the cramping isn't a sign of AF, lots of       for you.  Hope work isn't too stressful this week, it's sods law that however well you plan things to be quiet on a certain week, something always comes up to throw the timetable out of the window!  Take care of yourself and try to put your feet up when you are home from work in the evenings. xx

Grejka - it's so nice to have family to stay. Look forward to their visit, and the lovely places that you can take them too. xx My dad and step mum came to visit this weekend, my family all live at least 3 hours drive from me, so it's nice to be able to catch up with them.  

Hazel -  the holiday is something really nice to look forward to, sounds like fun with lots of different people joining you, hope you are able to take things easy this week xx

Nicky - hope you are doing ok, are you able to have another week off, or is it back to school for you this week? xx

hello to everyone else, hope you enjoyed the sunshine this weekend.   xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Butterflyblue how are you?

Yes I'm back at school this week but only work mornings and finish at 12.30, so I don't have a long day.  Hope you are well.

Hazel- how you doing on the 2ww? I'm surprisingly ok at the mo, not sure how I'll be next week though   When do you go away?

Clotted cream how are you getting on today? Hope work not stressing you out too much hun

Nicky
x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine  
  Sue     cramps are a good thing arn't they   it is not too late for implantation bleeding and you have three in there so not much room  .Just remember what Luci went through with all the AF type pains and bleeding.I am     for you.Calm thoughts.

Irishgirlie I know the wonders of email and all that but have you actually spoke to the clinic.Back in March I phoned up on 1st day of AF ,as instructed, thinking I would go in for my baseline scan.I was told that I had been given the wrong information and I still had to make an appointment.I had to wait 6 weeks  
This last time I phoned them on my OTD (may 13th) to tell them of the -ve result and the first appointment I could get was 15th June.So make sure you phone them.   

Hazel ...ooh a holiday  how wonderful.The last time I sat on a beach was about 5 years ago   Life just seems to have been too busy what with one thing and another.We do manage to get away for short breaks though so not all bad   Can't wait for DD to be old enough to take on a proper holiday.The thought of flying with a small child fills me with dread   Then after that poor Maddie abduction I would have to tie DD to me the whole time 
When is your OTD ? 
And you Nicky.Is your OTD the same day ?
Grejka just a few more days on the pill.How are you  
I had some more acupuncture today so feel quite relaxed.Last week I woke up the next day with an awful headache so will see what happens tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else


Bel
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

I forgot to say July 18th is good for me.Can we meet a bit earlier ? 1.30 pm maybe and have a bit of a nibble ?


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Bel - 1.30 so that we can have a bite to eat there sounds good    I can understand how you must be very overprotective over your DD, I'm already sooo overprotective and worrying about things that could happen to my lo when it's born and I haven't even met it yet!    I think IVF mummies/mummies that have been ttc for a very long time must be more overprotective.  I've been worrying non stop since I got my BFP, it's crazy!!!

Sue - I got brown stuff around the time my af was due.  And had lots of af type craps remember, still got them!  Grrr!  So stay positive  .

Nicky - you are lucky finishing at 12.30 .  I finish at 2.30, and thought I was lucky!  I've been back to school today too    Well done for keeping calm   X

Hazel - glad youre doing ok and taking it easier too  .  I love Greece, went to Kefalonia last year and it was my favourite place ever!  When do you go?  So jealous!  We also didn't book anything this year as wasn't sure about tx times and whether I would be pg and money etc.  We ave decided to get the ferry across to France in August and spent a week or something just travelling and staying in B&B's.  We have started learning French phrases from a CD for it!

Well, can't remember if I said, but had more cramps and were very painful, so went to my GP and got them to refer me to the EPU at Maidstone.  I went today and they were very good.  Have to say that they know a lot more about pregnancy than the clinic, but I suppose the clinic are just fertility specialists.  I had another scan so got to see my lo's heartbeat again!  It has grown, it's 10.2mm now!  They said the blood isn't harming it and the cramps are my body (unsuccessfully!) trying to get rid of the blood.  They weren't too worried and said it should be absorbed or released (it will be old blood now, so I will know if it is released).  The good thing is they are going to monitor me so I get to have scans every 1-2weeks from now on!  I'm going back next Thursday for my next one!  Will definately help reassure me   especially as I still have no symptoms apart from the sore boobs!  I was a bit worried (always have to have something to worry about!!!) cos my little bean is under-sized for it's age  .  On the graph it comes up just under the lower limit line.  But they said it was fine, as was very close to in range, so I shouldn't worry.  Hope it catches up soon though  .

Hi to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok XXXXXXXXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Clotted cream* - How are you felling today?? I really hope everything is OK with you and that is not AF!!!    

*Lucy* - I am happy that todays visit at Maidsone was good!! For your little bean 

*Bel * - The 1.30 time  its also good for me! I am OK thanks. Only 3 more days on the pill  And its not long for you as well ?? How are you? I am also thinking about acu My DH even already talked to one lady about my apointmets so hopefully soon! I am really happy my daddy  is coming soon so someone will be with me at home after ET because last time I was really getting mad and my DH was most of the days at work. Trying not thinking too much about my IVF (which is really hard  ) but planning nice little trips and things i can do with my Dad when he is here.

*made-by-m* - How are you You havent been here for long time?? I hope you are OK!! Did you read my previouse masage to you??


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Grejka I am doing really well.Have had a few headaches that I put down to the pill  and puffy hands   but other than that all is good.
Luci the worrying has just begun   first you worry until you get to the 12 week stage.Then until you past the time when a prem baby will survive.Then you worry about child birth.Then as soon as he/she is born you worry about SIDS until 1 year.You will now be worried for the rest of your days       But it's worth it      

Bel
XXX


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Just  quick "hello" and no personals I'm afraid

Wanted to thank you all for your best wishes.

After some spotting this morning (sorry if it's TMI - but brownish stuff) no more the rest of the day, but lots of cramps so I keep expecting AF to arrive.

It was my first day back at work and I was on my feet all day, but it wasn't too bad until I had to carry a heavy crate as there was no-one else around to help me and the post boys had all finished work for the day - but after carrying it to the opposite side of our building, I found a trolley and was able to get it down to the security area while I went and got my car, and then a nice security man put it into my car for me - but just hope I didn't do any damage carrying it as far as I did!

I'm working at home tomorrow which will be nice - before a really busy day on Wednesday.  There's going to be lots of lifting/carrying to do so it will be a bit strenuous - plus there will be a clash of personalities, so it will be stressful anyway.  Unfortunately the weather forecast is good - so it's not going to be cancelled.

Sorry about the "me" post - will catch up more once Wednesday is all finished!!!!

Still     that there's no more spotting - and trying to keep a PMA


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All, sorry this is gonna be a me post.  Clotted Cream - hope tomorrow isn't too horrible and stressful for you  

I don't know what I'm doing at the moment.  Was planning on having second round of IUI when next AF comes and we were hoping to get married sometime soon as well.  I was out on Saturday and bought a gorgeous wedding dress because I just came across it locally and it was a fantastic price.  Now we are trying to plan a really small wedding over the next few months and wondering what to do about TX.  DF's suggestion is that we put the TX back a few months until after the wedding so that I don't end up getting pregnant and being horribly sick for the wedding and/or honeymoon.  I really don't want to have to put it off again and have told him I'd rather not get married yet and wait until next year.  Poor bloke doesn't know whether he's coming or going now and neither do I!!  I am so indecisive - I just want it all, to get married to have a baby and to do it all NOW!!  I feel my clock is ticking big time as I'm 36 and DF keeps telling me that 3 mths isn't going to make a difference really.  Arrrrrrrgh

Anyway...sorry for the rant.  Hope you're all well and sorry I haven't been doing much posting.


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

*irishgirlie* We had exactly the same dilemma but put treatment first, marriage second. We figured that we could get married any time up until we were old wrinklies but the treatment side of things was more time critical. We actually ended up getting married when I was 35 weeks pregnant, having organised the wedding (it was only small) in 5 weeks flat over Christmas. I don't know if you know where you want to get married, but Chilston Park Manor in Lenham has a lovely library that was just perfect for 14 of us.

You could always do the both, and organise a wedding for when might be around 6 weeks pregnant as you probably wouldn't have any or much sickness then.

*Clotted Cream* NO LIFTING.... if you are asked to tomorrow, tell them you hurt your back lifting whatever it was you lifted yesterday. Just don't take the risk of anything happening. I was going on holiday just after I had my BFP with my first, and it would have involved some light activity, and was told not to by Mr R. And as to the cramps - I had AWFUL cramps with both pregnancies until at least 12-14 weeks. I cried over Mr R at one point they were that bad...and everything was fine.

Dobby


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Irishgirlie - I agree.  It wouldn't be too bad to be 'just' pregnant at your wedding, some people (like me!) don't even have sickness, and most don't til after 6 weeks.  Just think how amazing it would be to know you are pregnant at your wedding!  And if you have another IUI before your wedding and it doesn't work, you will have something to look forward too and know that you have tried.  If you wait til after and it doesn't work, you will prob be annoyed with yourself for waiting.  Obviously it WILL work next time anyway  .  I know I would always choose having a baby over a wedding, as a wedding can always wait.  But it is up to you and your dh X

Clotted - praying   that it is just pregnancy spotting and that af stays away for you  .  I agree, you really should try not to do any heavy lifting.  You can easily make up an excuse about a bad back etc.  I know how hard it is asking other people to do things for you and not doing things you usually would, I am still finding it hard not to do things at work!  But think about how important this is to you and how much it will be worth all the annoyance now.

Bel - I'm sure I will be worrying forever!  I never knew I was a worrier until now!  Been for my midwife appt today and she was really nice  .  Made me feel much better about everything and made it all seem 'real'!  She even asked where I planned to have the baby - haven't even thought about it yet!   And gave me a leaflet on breastfeeding!  Wow, must be real! 

Grejka - yay, not long left on pill now and until you start!  I know it's hard not to think about it, it was ALL I could think about before!  It will be lovely to have your dad around to look after you during your 2ww  .

Luci X


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Sorry I have not been around for a while.  I have had a manic start to the week at work.

Sorry not got time to do personals at the moment, just thought I would let you know where I am.  I having been feeling ok, had a few head aches but overall am feeling pretty good.  I have my next scan tomorrow so we will see how the follicles have grown.  I am feeling really nervous about it after the lack of growth last time with the IUI.

Anyway will be back tomorrow to let you know how I go and do personals.

Sue - thinking of you and praying for good news Friday.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening everyone,

I've finally got round to posting on this board again - I used to be a "regular" but have just not had the time recently.  I've read back some of your posts so hopefully will get to know you all - Dobby I remember from before, and also made-by-m, but the rest of you are new to me.  

Firstly congratulations to Luci on your BFP!  Secondly, NO LIFTING Clottedcream!!!  

My history is that Thomas was conceived after our 3rd attempt at ICSI (one at Guy's in London (NHS) and two at SEFC).  He's now 18 months old and we desperately want to give him a brother or sister.  So far we've done one FET last year (BFN) then a fresh cycle earlier this year which we abandoned due to poor response.  We're scheduled to do another fresh cycle starting when AF arrives in about 2 weeks time.  

Looking forward to keeping up with you all!

Katy xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Clotted cream* -     Thinking of you!! 
*Katy * -  nice to meet you!! And all the best in your next cycle!
*Waspey* - all the best with your scan tomorrow!  I just thought as well today that everything is so hectic and going to be even more when I have to take times off work for scans and acu and I am alredy worry about time out of work and about Questions from colegues why I am off...

*Irishgirrlie* - I hope that you two reach the right decision! I was just thinking that often in life doesnt matter what we plan because life writes own scenario... Is it OK for a coffee soon with you  ? It will be nice to meet you and I wanted the other CD for my car

Oh and I have to praise my DH  He booked for me my first acu and I am going 11th of June.

Hello to *Jennie, Poppy, Lucy, Dobby, Nicky, Butterflyblue. Made-by-m, Hazel * (I hope I didnt forget about anyone!)


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Well I told DF that most of my FF friends think I should go ahead with the TX despite the wedding but he's not convinced and to be honest I think I agree with him.  As he said, our wedding is very important to him (not that having a baby isn't) and he doesn't want us to take the chance of me being sick.  And if I am going to have morning sickness he'd rather I'm here in my own house where he can look after me  rather than away on honeymoon.  I can so see where's he coming from on that one - last year I was sick on holiday in the Dominican Republic and ended up spending a night in hospital and then cutting short our holiday.  Too many bad memories of ruined holidays!!!  So it looks like we'll get married in August if we can have all the documentation arranged by then and then start TX again in September.  

No doubt the plans will change again tomorrow knowing me...   

Grejka - I'd love to meet for coffee again.  Let me know how Friday after work sounds.  I can't make tonight or tomorrow night.  I'll give you back your CD.  Thanks a million x

Hi to everyone and I hope you're all keeping well


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello

Irishgirlie - what a dilemma, but to be honest I think that if you both really want the wedding then go for it, and enjoy every moment of it without the worry of thinking you maybe sick.  The pressue of tx and organising a wedding may be too much, and create a lot of extra stress in your life at a time when you really need to relax as much as possible. We are all so focused on the goal of getting pregnant that sometimes we forget there are other things going on in life too   If you organised your wedding for August you will be so busy planning and organising that the time will fly by and before you know it it will be September and you will be ready to start tx again, refreshed from your holiday, and happy with memories of your wedding xx  trust me 36 really isn't too old, I'm 39 and was so worried when Mr R said we needed to wait another three months for antioxident treatment for DP, but he assured me I was the average age for the clinic  

Sue - how are you doing   for you x

Hazel and Nicky - lots of       for you too 

Hi Grejka, Bel, Made by M, MsaQ, Lisa, Luci-Lu, Dobby, Jennie and Katy too x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

good morning ladies

Irishgirlie   sorry you're having such a difficult time trying to decide what to do.  I must admit that I tend to agree with your DF and Butterfly, and would get married first.  You've got your dress (and presumably it fits!) - so I'd get married now, and then think about tx afterwards.  Hopefully your next IUI will be successful, but if it isn't will you consider ICSI?  After each cycle of ICSI I've done I've put on weight - so if I'd bought a special dress, then it probably wouldn't fit   Also, even if it's a small wedding, there are often unexpected hassles which crop up during the arrangements of it, so why not concentrate on your wedding, and then concentrate on your tx.  You'll want your wedding day to be special, and do you really want there to be any doubts about how well you'll be feeling?  I understand what you said about your age, but at 36 you're not ancient (like me!!!!) and I wouldn't have thought that 3 months would have made a lot of difference - as long as you don't delay it for 3 years 

Luci - sounds like you're getting lots of good care from the EPU and the midwife.  Glad that everything is going well for you.

Lisa - how are the scans going?  Any idea when EC will be?

Katy - welcome back!  What a cutie little Thomas looks - proof of success at the SEFC   We went to Guys for a while - but after the way we were treated there, we wouldn't recommend that clinic at all and it was after that we moved to the SEFC.

Grejka - when does your dad arrive? not much longer until your 1st scan now.  I agree totally with you, that it doesn't matter what we plan as life writes it's own scenario   You have a nice hubby for him to have booked acupuncture for you - hope you benefit from it.

Butterfly - hope the antioxidant treatment is working for your DP.  Any news about when you can try again?

Hello also to Dobby, Jennie, Poppy, Nicky, M, Hazel (and anyone I've forgotten)

I got through yesterday and it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be - and I kept disappearing each time anything needed lifting/moving   So only had to do light lifting.  I did end up having to help assemble a garden table - but I disappeared when it needed turning over and moving.

af-type cramps now almost gone, but I've got bad lower back pain, which I always get before af starts.  I've had a small amount of brown spotting every day, but no fresh red blood (which I know is a bad sign if I have that) - don't know what to expect tomorrow.  I'm still   that it's worked, although I just think that it's the cyclogest which is preventing af from starting.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Clotted Cream

I was wondering how you coped with your busy week.  Keep up the PMA, we really never know what's happening inside xx I will be thinking of you tomorrow, and praying that it is good news for you    

The antioxidants do seem to have made a difference in that DP's DNA fragmentation reduced from 19 to 14%, which is within the acceptable range (just).  But that was three months ago, what with having to abandon the last cycle, and waiting to start the new one, who know's what the % is now, DP has kept up with all the supplements so I'm hoping the DNA frag could have come down further.

I'm still on the pill, and waiting now for my baseline scan which is booked for 22 June.  I'm just hoping those follicles will have completely disappeared when I have my scan, if not I am going to have to wait even longer    Hopefully the acupuncture will help, I have seen a really nice lady who knows and has worked with Mr R, and if her schedule ties in with my tx is happy to come to the clinic to do pre and post ET treatment.

Oh dear, I was alarmed to read that you put on weight after each cycle of ICSI, I seem to have put on weight over the last couple of years anyway, I don't need any more reason to put gain a few pounds!!  

Take care of yourself   x


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi girls

I am at the clinic for a scan at 11.50 if anyone is about? We are about to head into attempt number 2...for number 2...

I might even venture into Basil for a bite to eat after if there is not too much of a wait if anyone fancies? I will have a little one with me though so I completely understand if not. 

x HP


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Hello Katy   looks like we maybe having tx around the same time.
Welcome Honey Pot   did I read your signature correctly...?  14 attempts at ivf   wow.Just goes to show that we should never give up and I can see why you want to get started again already   what are your fertility problems ? if you don't mind me asking  

Sue hope all is good with you and     for that +ve for you.

Dawn hello   lets hope your accupuncturists can get rid of those follies for you.It's a shame that they can't scan you in the mean time to see what's going on in there.At least you would be more prepared than having to wait until baseline day  .
I also put on weight whilst stimming but it seems to drop off again after about 6 weeks.Just starting to get back to normal intime for my next round.

Grejka you must have finished your pill now   you will be feeling much better in no time.

Lisa how did your scan go yesterday ? how many follies ?   that there is enough but not too many. 

Luci best wishes for your scan tomorrow.Hopefully that will ease your mind for another fortnight  

Irishgirlie I think you are doing the right thing.Even though both you and DH want a baby they still seem to feel left out and think they cannot do enough ,so getting married lets him know that you two are still as strong as ever even without a baby.It is also quite a stressful,although wonderful, time for you so having tx at the same time would be a bit of a strain.Enjoy the summer and the wedding then your mind will be stress free for September  

Dobby how are you and what is happening with your next round of tx ?

Jennie   hope you are O.K.What have you planned to do ?
MsaQ   hope you are well and looking forward.

Hazel and Nicky     how are you both bearing up.Not long now     for BFP's

M are you still here? Let us know that you are O.K  

Hello to everyone else

SO who is able to come on 18th July ? and I am pressuming it is still O.K to bring DD ??

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Cltted cream* - how are you? And    !!!!! and my Dad will arrive 13th of June just for right time for my IVf (that was my plan because I really felt lost last time with DH at work all the time. MY Dh very often have to make differents calls for me as I feel not always sure if I undersnd so if its something important I ask him. And again sometimes I understand but have feeling that people dont undersnatd me... confusing 

*Poppy* - Of course its OK to bring your DD  ! and Yes Tonight It was last pill  When are you taking your last pill?? I am relief but not as much as my DH is  ...

My 1st acu apointment is 11th of June Girls could you please tell me more how that look like I am bit scared  ?


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

I really don't know what we're going to do next.  Up until today and our result, this cycle has gone about as smoothly as it could - I responded as I should have to the Gonal F, and I produced 14 eggs, which is the best response I've ever had.  I've had acucpuncture, I've eaten well and I had total rest for the first week of the 2WW.  I changed to all organic toiletries, didn't wear perfume etc, etc, so I've tried to do all that I should do.

We were discussing it last night, and the one thing we can't do anything about is my age - I'm now 42.  We would like to try again, but with only a 10% chance of success it's a lot of money to lose. After our very first appointment with a consultant we decided that although we hoped we'd have success 1st time, we would allow ourselves 3 attempts - and this has been our 3rd go.  In retrospect, we shouldn't have been so sensible - we waited until we were married and had saved some money, moved to a bigger house in a good area for schools until we started trying - maybe we should have been more irresponsible and started trying immediately and not thought about the money, because we knew before we were even married that because of DH's cancer treatment, we may have problems conceiving. (we couldn't really have tried to start before we were married because at that time we were living in different countries, only seeing each other for a couple of days every 6-8 weeks).  We should also have looked into paying for a couple of private cycles during the long wait for the first NHS treatment, when I would have been  5 years younger.  But, it's no good us dwelling on any of that as it's all in the past, and we can't change those decisions now - as Grejka said earlier this week, our lives map their own path.

I know that some of you will tell me that I should try to be positive, and that we should try again.  But the reality is that we are still paying off our previous tx and if we do try again, then we'll only go further into debt.  If we don't try again, we wouldn't be rich, but we would be comfortable, and could go on holidays occasionally - and enjoy ourselves without having to worry too much about money.  I do know that money isn't everything, and that ultimately if we had a baby then it would be worth it, but statistically when we have such a low rate of success we could be spending a lot more money with no positive outcome at the end - and then we'd be left paying for it for years to come.

Sorry it's such a depressing post - I'm not really as upset as I may sound - I did a test last night which was negative, so I was prepared for the result this morning.  I'm just trying to be practical and logical about what our next step should be - I know what my heart is telling me I should be doing is different to what my logic is telling me.  We'll have to see what we get told in the follow-up.

good luck to everyone else who has started and those about to start tx - fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone and thanks for all your support.  We have decided to go ahead and try and get married at the end of July.  I must love stress - why am I giving myself a few weeks to organise something which I had about 2 years to organise the first time?!!  But then this wedding will be much smaller with a max of 16 people.  Dobby - thanks so much for mentioning the Chilston Park Hotel.  It looks fab and I have put in an enquiry with them and also one of their other hotels in Surrey.  It's just the kind of thing we're looking for (if the price is OK).

Clotted Cream - I'm absolutely gutted for you and don't know what to say.  It's such a hard decision now thinking about what to do ie more TX or just to let it go.  It's something that I think of a lot - what happens if my 3 IUI's don't work..what do I do then.  Just know that we are here for you.  Unfortunately I have no words of wisdom for you as only you and DH can make the decision that is right for you.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello ladies

Sue - I am so so sorry    I don't know what else to say,  I really feel for you.  As you said, there is no point dwelling on the past, and what might have been, I know that from experience, we cannot change any of our past decisions, we just have to look to the future.  You have a lot of soul searching ahead of you, but one thing you shouldn't forget is that whatever you decide you will always have the love and support of your DH.  We are all here for you   xx

Irishgirlie - good luck with the wedding planning. Try not to dwell on the 'what if it doesn't work', concentrate on the two chances that are still ahead of you   xx

Grejka - woohoo no more pills   try not to worry about the acupuncture, it really doesn't hurt, on your first visit the acupuncturist will want to find out about your medical history etc.  so although my first session lasted over an hour, the needles were only left in for about 20 min.  I was surprised at how few needles were used, only three, and they were so fine that I only felt one of them really.  I didn't feel anything afterwards other than a bit sleepy.  You'll be just fine  

Bel - hello, of course it's ok to bring DD.  I am looking forward to meeting everyone, however I have just worked out that the date of our meet up will be about the time of my pg test (sorry I forget some of your abbreviations!) if everything goes according to plan.  

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening ladies

Sue - I am so gutted for you, I really thought that it was going to be good news for you.  Life is just not fair.  I don't know what to say.  As others have said we are all here for you.

Grejka - Good luck for baseline mon!  Bet you are glad to have finished the pill.

Bel - when is your baseline?

Jennie - how are you not heard from you for a while?  When is you appointment with Mr R?

Hazel and Nicky - How are you doing?  when is OTD?

Well it is all good news for me so far.  I had my second scan today and was quiet worried as on weds Sherry could only see my right ovary where there were about 5 follicles of around 10mm.  However today both ovaries could be seen and I had a total of 16, with quiet a few around 14mm.  So I got the call this afternoon to confirm that my EC is tuesday morning.  I am feeling quiet excited about next week now!  Am praying to god that this all goes well for us.

So are we on for sat 18th July?  1.30 is good for me too.  I thnk my friend is coming also who will be starting tx at SEFC at end of July.

Hello to everyone else

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Clotted cream *    I am really sorry to hear that I was really hoping for you!! I also want to say like butterflyblue dont look to the past Look to the future! I know its really hard at the moment but i just wish for you that You will not stop fithing!!! I know money is a big issue (also for me ...) but I also Know that the feeling of wanting a baby and being a mum is so strong that you cant forget it. There are other options I was writing before here about treatment eg In Poland treatment is so much cheaper!!!! I cant say exactly how much now but I think is more than 50 % less!! If you will be interested I am happy to help. I have a good friend in Poland she was having 8 IVF (now her DD is 5 years old) and I think that only because of her emotional help I am still going throw all that stressful and dificult way. Please I didnt want to pushing you into your decisions dont take me wrong I just want to give you new hope   I know I said before that life is writing often own scenario but we also saying in Poland that "you have to help your happiness...."

*Waspey* - Thanks  I am really glad your scan went well and all the best on Tuesday! 

*Butterflyblue* - thank you so much for info about acu  Is the lady which will be doing your acu name Evelyn??


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

sue im so sorry to hear your news I was really hoping for you this time   I dont know what to suggest I think its a decision only you and dh can decide like everyone else said we are all here for you whatever you decide

grejka yay your off the pill now so you should be getting back to your normall self

irish girlie hope the wedding plans go well and you enjoy your big day at the end of july

bel, im sure you would be able to take lily on holiday now she seems so well behaved, I took josh on a 9 hour flight when he had his 2nd birthday on the holiday and he suprised me how good he was.

butterfly   your follies have gone ready for your scan so you can start treatment

honeypot how did your scan go? 

lisa hope ec goes ok on tues I will be thinking of you

nicky how are you feeling?

my otd is 13th june but not sure if im going to get there as I have been having a few stomach cramps over the last few days, I had my mind taken off it yest though as I had a bbq with all my friends to celebrate my 30th which is today, It was very hard not to let everyone realise I wasnt drinking because im known to like a drink and everyone would have wondered why but luckily I did a good job of pretending although I did have 1 pimms but marion told me it wouldnt make a difference when I spoke to her on my last scan, think I timed this treatment wrong, at least I didnt have a hangover this morning.

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Well only on emore injection for me to go now, the trigger shot is at 23.30 tonight, can't wait!  At least tomorrow is injection free.  Have had enough this time of the injecting.

Am feeling like I have quiet a lot of activity on the ovaries at the moment.  I feel really bloated and quiet sore so I will be quiet glad to get the eggs collected on tuesday.  Not looking forward to work tomorrow but hopefully it will make the day and time go quicker.

Sue - I hope you are doing ok.  

Hazel - don't start worrying yet, try and stay positive.  Not too much longer to go.  Nicky is you OTD same date?

Hello everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

Lisa xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,
just a quickie to send my best wishes to you sue  .It is just the most awful situation.Running the risk of huge debts and still no baby   Have you looked into treatment in other countries ?? I expect at the end of the day after flights,hotels and time off work it amounts to the same. Although other countries may have different laws as to how many embies they can put back in which will give you a higher chance.  

Bel
XXX


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Well, it's official.  I am an IVF patient at SEFC!  I often read this board, but have yet to get stuck in to posting on here, as I wanted to wait until I was officially coming as a patient!  So....   hello - hope you don't mind if I join in?!!

DH and I had our first appt with Nicky Maxwell - new apparently - what a nice lady!  Such a relief, as I really didn't like our cons at the Chaucer.  I also met Sherry as I've spoken to her a few times over the phone - again, lovely.  I looked at a few ladies waiting in the waiting room and thought, I wonder if any of these ladies go on to FF?!  I was there about 11.30..

I live in Sevenoaks - do any of you live close by?  I can't make your meet on the 18th as I'm at a hen weekend, but I'd love to meet up with any of you another time for coffee or something.  I think IF can be such a lonely place sometimes.  All of my friends (without exception) are either pg or have just had babies.  I find it really tough.  

I start with the old pill (how ironic to be back on that again!) in my July period and then my baseline is sometime around beg of August.  Just want to get going now.

So sorry to read about recent BFNs.  It's just the worst thing in the world and it's so hard to keep picking yourself up and being positive at times. Bl**dy exhausting actually.  I don't know about you, but I just can't wait til this is all over one way or another! Anyway, I hope you are all hanging in there.

 to all!
Cardi
x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm so sorry Sue  .  Big   for you.  I don't know what to say really, it's a really hard decision.  All I can say is that it's not over yet, if you don't want to spend more money, potentially waste more money by having more goes, there are other options you can think about.  I don't know how much difference it makes, but could you try using donor eggs and sperm?  I know it may seem a hard thing to do, but at the end of the day a baby is a baby and once you hold it in your arms you won't care how you got it and will never regret your decision.  There is always adoption too?  All I'm saying is, your dream of having a family is far from over, there are so many things to consider still.  Take your time to decide with dh what steps you want to take next   X

Welcome Cardi!  I'm glad you like it at SEFC so far.  I live near Maidstone, so not that close by.  Hope you can make it to the next meet up.  Not long til August, wishing you loads of good luck for then X

Bel - sorry, my scan wasn't last Thursday, it's this Thursday.  Having them every 10 days I think, had my last one last Monday.  Can't wait, hope it has grown lots as it was a bit small at last scan.  

Lisa - glad it's all going well for you!  You are at the exciting stage now!  Good luck with Ec tomorrow!  Hope they get lots of nice follies.  Let us know how you get on X

Hazel - happy 30th!  Glad you had a nice BBQ.  You did really well keeping the not drinking from everyone!  I hope the pains are just implantation pains, don't lose hope yet X

Grejka - how did baseline scan go?  Hope you can start stimming today X

Sorry I haven't mentioned everyone, I've got a really bad headache (seems to be the only thing I'm suffering with so can't complain!) so am gonna have to go 

Luci X


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi ladies hope you all doing well.

*Hazel *hope you feeling better, I know it's so hard to try and stay positive I find it so difficult too. I am ok just recovering from a cold I had last week and am still bunged up. My test date is the 13th too and I don't want to test early, I'm such a chicken too scared of the outcome.  we get our special news 

*Sue* how you doing hun? hope you ok 

*Waspey* all the best for tomorrow lots of     for you.

*Cardi* welcome and good luck with your treatment, you will get lots of support from all the lovely ladies here, they are fab.

*Grejka* how you doing?

Hi to everyone else too.

xxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

luci hope all goes well for your next scan and ur little 1 has grown more

cardi welcome. You finally made it . hope your tx goes well it wont be long and then you will be starting

nicky hope that cold goes soon and   we both get good results,

Hi everyone else
sorry its just a quick post today

Hazel x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Happy Birthday *Hazel*  yeh I think you picked a bummer time for treatment.Fancy not being able to drink on your 30th.My 40th is end of July so I will know one way or onother by then 

*Grejka* hope all went well today and you are starting tx   
*Lisa* you have done well  best wishes for EC tomorrow and hope you get plenty of ripe,fat eggs
*Nicky* I know what you mean about testing early.You want to habg onto the PUPO for as long as possible. 
*Cardi* welcome and good luck.Yes it is awfull going back on the pill.  Not only because it makes us feel crap but DH and I have never given up TTC naturally, again, so hope and pray for that miracle to happen before the next tx.The pill takes all that hope away 
*Luci* sorry I am getting mixed up.Hope your little bean has grown more for your next scan.When my friend was pg her bean was really undersized through out the whole pregnancy and they were quite worried about it.She had a 8 pound baby !!
Hello Dawn,Jenny,M, Sue (wrote to you earlier  ),Dobby,Katy,Irishgirlie,MsaQ and Honeypot.
Please forgive me if I have forgotten anyone 

Well I have one week to go until baseline.*Question* I don't know when to stop taking the pill.Last time my last pill was taken on the Thursday but AF didn't come until Sunday night.Marion said Thursday again but I think I may stop on Wednesday so I start AF on Saturday.BUT Then if my body does what it should ....AF will arrive on Friday.Is day 4 too late for baseline ??
The last thing I want is AF to come Sunday night again as I think this is the reason the tx took so long.I was stimming for about 5 days more than normal so it cost 450 quids more.  I am trying to save every penny 

Your thoughs are appreciated  X  X

Bel
XXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Well I had an acupuncture session tonight which was lovley and relaxing and I have another one booked for Friday ready for the ET.  I will be having a session before and after the ET.  I am quiet excited and nervous about tomorrow.  Just want to get there now and get all these follciles out and see how many there are.  I still can't believe that I have finally got here.

Bel - I reckon you will be best off stopping pill day earlier, I am pretty sure up to day 4 is fine for baseline scan, you maybe able to call clinic and always go in day earlier for scan, Jane did mention that to me if I ended up starting AF too early.  Can't believe you are starting again next week too, has come round quickly.

Grejka - How was your baseline?

Hazel - Happy 30th!!  I am 29 two weeks today, so only a year behind you!

Jennie - are you ok, not heard from you in a while?

Sue - I hope you are doing ok too?

M - How are you?  Did you decide what your next step was? Not heard from you in ages?

Cardi - great to have you join us.  I had about 7 weeks to wait to start my treatment and am having EC tomorrow, so it will come round so quickly I promise you.  Shame you won't be able to meet us all on 18th, but I am sure there will be another time.

Hello to everyone else, will be back tomorrow to let you all know how I go tomorrow.

Lisa xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone and thank you all for your best wishes

Just logged on quickly as I'd like to wish you good luck for tomorrow Lisa - hope that everything goes well and that you have lots of eggs - and hope that you won't feel a thing   (the hardest part is waiting for the phone call on Wednesday morning!)

Hope your first scan went well today Grejka.

Bel - are you on the same drugs as last time?  First time as SEFC it too me longer stimming - and I know what you mean about the extra cost of the drugs!  but this time with different drugs I didn't need any extra days - so hope you'll be lucky like that too.

Hello to everyone else too - sorry, no personals tonight - but I'm still following all your progress xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick message - Lisa I hope everything went well for you yesterday      

Grejka - how did everything go Monday?  Haven't heard from you for a while.  

Luci - Lu - best wishes for the next scan xx

Bel - Not long to go now before your baseline scan, you are a week ahead of me I think.  I can't wait to stop taking the pill and get out of this state of limbo.

Hazel and Nicky - Hope you are ok xx

Hello to everyone else, welcome Cardi amd Honeypot


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone just a quick note to say its all over for me   af arrived this morning, im so gutted, I had to call in sick to work I just really couldnt face it. I just have to decide what to do next as to whether to do egg donation or not because I dont think its worth doing another iui. I think the only way we are going to be able to afford treatment is if I donate I was really hoping it worked this time  

Hazel x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh no Hazel, I'm so sorry hun,  I don't know what to say,  it's so hard what we have to go through each month.  

You take care of yourself and hope you figure out the next step.

I was having cramps yest and we were just sat discussing our next steps too.

Love and Hugs Nicky
xxx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Hazel   life is so unfair, and it just gets harder and harder.

Take a bit of time deciding on your next steps.  Take care of yourself xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hazel - I'm so sorry for you    I was hoping that your age would be in your favour and that it was going to work for you this time.  Don't give up though - as you say egg donation is still an option.  You're still young - so it should be possible for you to be accepted into an egg donation scheme where the cost shouldn't be so much for you.  Give yourself time to get over this - but try to plan ahead for next time too 

Nicky - keep your PMA - we need some good news on here


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hazel* -  I am so sorry to hear that bad news  I don't blame you call of sick the disapointed is so destroying After my IUI in March even my ususally very emotionaly strong DH was really tearful He was so bad that made me stop crying and I had to cheerished him... I am not sure what was worse for me the disapoinment or to see my man so upset... Is IVF possible with egg donation? I think IUI is not that succesfull.. Please be strong and keep fighting. 
*
Clotted cream* - How are you? 

*Cardi * - Warm welcome and I live in Edenbridge so its not that far Maybe we can do coffe or rather pinneapple juice  one day?

*Bel * -  I stopped my pill 4 days before baseline scan but I didnt have my periot. On my baseline scan They told me that although I didnt have it it look all fine and I am ready. What was strange for me I was told on my baseline that I have already 6 folicoles I didnt know thats possible?? I stopped pill only 4 days before 

*Waspey* _How you feeling 

*Butterflyblue * - how are you??

I am sorry I havent been here for few days Its just my life its really hectic at the moment Lots of work and I am coming back very late home to do ingections etc. Plus my DH's nan is really not well  and we have been few eavings there... 
I bought finally lots of pineapple juice from Waitrose so from tomorrow I will be a good girl and drinking that and water  Really looking forward seeing my Dad on Satrurday After nearly a year break. And also tomorrow I am having my first acu 

Hello to everyone else and best of luck


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

To everyone who worry about money and next treatrment... My friend just contacted me. she went to that famuse of IVF clinik and well known of lucky hands doctor in Poland. She paid only 30 pounds for first conultation with him. Cheap  Hotel cost her 20 pounds per night! She said that doctor gave her 70 % rate for succes!! All cost  (flight, hotel, IVF cost her £ 1500) Husbands / Partners doesnt need to be there because they freeze sperm so they need to go there only once. For the people who need sperm donors its not a problem too as clinik have donors,  plus  yes my friend is pregnant now. 

Girls Please dont take me wrong    I dont want to push any one I want to give you hope and say keep going!!! I also struggle with money but we have other options 
I just want that baby so much that if I have to I walk to the moon not only to Poland !!!


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello Girls

Not great news for me at all....scan today ...showed nothing..didly squat...not one single follicle! Back on Monday to have another look incase things are taking some time. Feel completely fed up to be honest and so mixed about it all. I know I am so blessed to have one most amazing little girl already and please never think that I forget that or don't appreciate her because I do ...I would love to give her a little brother or sister to play with. Will have one more attempt after this and then I guess we have come to the end of the road! I feel a little relieved in a way to have an end in sight (even if it does not result in our perfect dream) We both need to have a normal type life from next year onwards (almost 8 years of treatment has become frustrating now) We want to be able to accept invites and book holidays and sign up for courses etc and not think 'will we be on the 2ww? etc'

Sorry this is such a me post...just need to vent some feelings.

I find it so hard as the 'Mummy' friends I have met are now trying for number 2 etc and I can feel the pressure ...It is hard to avoid those painful annoucements etc. 

x HP


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Honey Pot*, Sorry about your bad news,  I know the time of treatment is hard In one way I feel it put me and my DH much closer together but in other all that tears, nervuses, worries plus demaged our sex life and other things it is all too much and you need to be very strong... Is there anything you can do else to help the chances?  Like acupunture or something??

I had a my 1st session of acupunture today and was really nice, The lady there was also realy nice and warm and made me feel good. I was all fine till I met a pervert on the train`going back home... He made me really scared and I just thought that my mood after acu apointment was ruined! My DH reported that to the train station manager and now police is going to contact me I dont mind doing that because maybe I can protect others but its again not really right time  Sorry to write here about that but just wanted warn you as well


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Dear all

Sorry I have not been on for so long.

Well after a pretty stressful week I am going in tomorrow afternoon at 4.00 for my egg transfer.  I had my collection on tuesday and they retrieved 12 eggs.  It all went fine and I felt fine afterwards.  I have been back at work weds and Thurs.  I spoke to the clinic tonight and apparently of the 8 fertilised eggs there are currently 5 embryos, of which 3 are looking to be a good grade.  I am a little confused on all this to be honest, don't really understand the whole grading and cell thing.

So work is over for me now until a week on tuesday which will be lovely.  So I will be stocking up on the pineapple juice and brazil nuts tomorrow morning!

Sorry it is a me post, will be back tomorrow with personals and an update.

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Waspey* - all the best for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Ladies

Just an update   arrived this morning after lots of pain at 4am  

We are so fed up, just can't cope with let down after let down.  I don't understand everything went well with the procedure, I did everything I was supposed to and still no   luck.

Think it will have to be IVF now  

Nicky
x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

cardi I forgot to say I live in westerham so im not far from you if you ever want to meet up

Grejka Im sorry to hear about your dh nan I hope she gets better soon. Also sorry to hear about the pervert its not what you need right now especially as you felt so good after your acupuncture, I hope they catch the sick  . Try to concentrate on the fact that you get to see your dad tomorrow   I bet you cant wait

Lisa I hope everything went well for your et today, Did they put 2 back? I dont understand about the grading either

Honeypot im sorry to hear that things are not going well for you at the moment but hang in there your follies may grow so dont lose hope just yet. I understand about the pressure to have another 1 especially as people you know are all trying for their 2nd, My ds is 9 now and I have seen so many siblings being born up the school, im constantly asked when im going to have another 1 or people give me funny looks when I say he is 9 and an only child I then get "didnt you want any more"  . I know its hard but try and stay positive  

Nicky Im so sorry it didnt work for you either   I was really hoping that you would have good news, I was dissapointed last time but this time was even worse I dont know how we all keep going and keep our sanity when we get let down, life is so cruel sometimes, we really need some more good news on here. 

Ive got an appointment to see mr r on 26th june I have had a think and have decided that if they will take me I am going to do the egg share scheme so am going to get my tests done with the nurse on the same day.

Its not just about the tx being alot cheeper but after thinking about it and how hard it is for all of us when we get let down and have to wait for tx it must be even harder if you need donor eggs and mr r said there is a shortage of donors, it must be horrible to have to wait for a donor.

I also thought that if all my tx fail, if it works for someone who I have donated an egg to then it wont seem like a complete waste and if I have a chance of giving someone else the gift of a child then it would be wrong for me not to do it, it feels the right thing to do, I just hope they accept me.

    we are all going to have some good news soon

keep up the pma 

Hazel x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies!

Hazel - You have such a lovely big heart!!!    Your comments about doing egg sharing were wonderful.  I really hope you get accepted as an egg-sharer, but - even more - I hope you're successful with your own treatment as well as just what you can give to someone else.

Nicky - So sorry that AF has arrived.  Life is really not fair.  Take time for both of you, and don't rush any decisions.

Waspey - Hope you're feeling OK after ET today.  Just remember, it only takes one!  

Hello to everyone else - there are so many of you now!!!

I have my baseline scan booked for Tuesday morning (just started spotting today so should be about right ... fingers crossed!).  Just hoping my friend can look after Thomas, as I really don't want to take him to the clinic with me.  It's bad enough when he sees me in the bathroom; I can't imagine what he would make of me up on the couch  

Love and babydust to you all, 
Katy xx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Well ET went well today, I had two grade 1 4 cell eggs put back, which apparently per Mr R are top standard!  He said he could see no reason at all why i should not get pregnant so I feel really positive.  I had five other embryos two of which could be frozen today but we are going to wait until monday to see how much more they have come on.
I am feeling ok and have spent all evening relaxing after my last acupuncture treatment.  Although my stomach feels really bloated again and a little sore?  is this normal?  Keep worrying that the embryo's are just going to fall out or something,  I know I am being silly and that they can't.

Anyway off for a nice long sleep now.

Lisa xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Sorry I have been away for a few days 
Hazel I am so sorry that it did not work for you this time.  but your time will come.  I think that egg sharing is the most marvelous gift anyone could give and I aplaud you for going for it.  Look forward to your holiday for now  
I also had 2 failed IUI's and looking back wish I had not bothered and gone straight for the IVF.
Nicky big hugs to you too   it is all so unfair.

Grejka how are you ?? Hope you are well and everything is going well.Is your Dad here now ? you must be so thrilled   What time is your scan on Monday?

Lisa   well done for being PUPO.We really need so +ve's on here so it's up to you to be next   Why are they waiting until Monday to freeze the other embryo's ?? 

Katy we will be going through it together.Nice to have a tx buddy  

Sue hope you are well   
Honey Pot ....how long have you been stimming ? Did they give a reason why there are no follicles ? What drugs are you on ? Sorry for all the questions but I can't really make a comment without knowing     I too know about the pressures people put on us to have a sibling  

Hello Dawn,Luci,Cardi,Jenny and M

I stopped the pill on Wednesday but still no AF.I have my baseline scan booked for Monday at 12:50.Will any of you be there ??
Not sure what drugs and doses they have planned for me this time but I hope it's different to last time   Over 2 weeks of stimming for 2 eggs is not my idea of success  
Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.
Bel
XXX


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning ladies! (I know, I know, why am I up so early on a Sunday morning??)

Hope this finds you all well and feeling positive.  I think the sun will shine all day today! I'm still in limbo, waiting for this AF to come so that I can then have my July AF and get going with tx.  Who would've thought I'd be looking forward to AF?!  I think once you have dates and things, you just want to get going don't you?  I'm trying to start the healthy eating again.  I must admit, it went to pot slightly after my BFN in April.  It's quite hard to muster the will power again!  I popped into M&S to fill up with petrol yesterday, and couldn't resist those little tubs of chocolate crispy things.  And of course, when it's a 'buy two for £4' offer, who can resist?  Needless to say, DH and I have scoffed the lot!!! Yikes!  Anyway, as usual, I'll start properly on Monday (!!!).

I just wanted to say thank you all for my warm welcome.  This really is a lovely, supportive thread, and I hope that's a good sign for the clinic too!  I'm really sorry to hear of recent BFNs.  It really stinks.  I hope you all get the luck you well and truly deserve very soon   . Equally, I'm delighted to read about the recent BFPs!!   Well done, ladies, I hope you go on to have a healthy and enjoyable 8 months!

Sorry for no personals, I'm now quickly scoffing breakfast then off to a choir rehearsal  

Cardi
xxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nicky* -  I am really sorry that that stupid AF  arrived!  All of that is so unfair, dificult and painful!!! IVF is much more sucesfull and I also never go this way again ( like IUI) I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you next time!!!  

*Hazel * - Thanks!  All the best for 26th of June  ! I also think that the egg share is beautiful thing to do! We all know how hard it is... I think myself about adoption anyway even if we have our own! I just love kids so much and I would love to give my love to child who wasnt lucky to have home... Unfortunely all is about money and at the moment I cant do it...

*Katy* - Fingers crossed for Tuesday morining  ! Let us know how it was

*Waspey* -   For your embies!!! How you feeling? Did you take time off work?? Hope your man is spoiling you!! I am next after you...

*Poppy* -  How are you?? My apointment is 7.50 am so different time than yours  . All the best for your appointment!!  
With me everything is going wrong  Just when I started tratment and shoudnt have worries but thats life... Last news MY DHs nan died and we worrry now that even He can be on her funeral... and although all of that I am strangely positive and I belive this time it will happen!! I am listening relaxation CD (especially for IVF CD) something like Lucy had I think thats helps me as well. Have you got one? And about your AF - I didnt have mine at all 

My Dad is here  and its lovely to have him He is so calm totaly diferent than me and my mum  so he gives me positive mood plus already done my gardening but i just nice to have someone who cares for you...

*Lucy*- How are you feeling and your baby 

*Cardi* - Best of luck for good start of your treatment in July!! 
*
Sue* - how are you


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies..

I haven't been here but have been reading all your entries...

Nicky, Hazel -  i dont know what else to say but i am thinking of you 
Popykit- Thanks for asking about me.. I am ok now..grinning along and trying to get on with it. With 2 jobs to keep down...i have to. 
Luci - How is the bump coming along? I hope you are well and taking it easy...Milking it more like...he should be running around after you.... 

 I wont do a whole personal page...i have to get ready for tommorow...meeting with Mr R to discuss what else can be done...or when to start again..

I am thinking of you all whatever stage you are at...and will be back here tomotrrow to let you what was decided..

xxMsaQ


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

MsaQ it's lovely to hear from you again   I hope your meeting goes well tomorrow and you can start your next tx soon  
Grejka you always have your appointments at the crack of dawn ! It is nice to here your Father is a calming influence for you....and also a great gardener   I don't have a CD to listen to   Where did you get it from ? Best wishes for tomorrow.
Lisa keep your feet up  
Hello everyone else   

Next round starts tomorrow.So excited. 

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

mombasaqueen  -    all the best for tomorrow! Let us know everything went!

poppy - I sent you a private massage


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

I spoke to the lab manager this morning and none of the embryos left have moved on since friday so none will be frozen.  Am worried now that the rwo inside will not have moved on any further either.  God why is this so hard.  I was doing really well with the whole PMA and listening to the zita west positive visulaisation CD until I had this news.  I am hoping and praying this works.

Just thought I would give you all a quick update

Lisa xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just been lurking on here.... I have a question about the NHS funded cycles... I know we are entitled to 2 goes on the NHS now... My question is anyone know the criteria?? I know that you have to be 23-39, no children... BMI under 30 ect... But I need to know about the number of cycles you aloud before you lose you NHS entitlment??

Any help?

Natalie xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

Skybreeze - I'm really sorry to read your sad news  .  I think I was on the same 'cycle buddies' thread as you, as I am nearly 10 weeks now.  I was starting to relax now I'm nearly 10 weeks, as nearly at the 12 week stage  , that must have been so hard  .  I'm not quite sure what you are asking, sorry!  2 goes on NHS and 2 frozen cycles cycles from these, that's all you get.  

Lisa - congrats on being PUPO!    I'm really glad that your EC and ET went really well and that you have 2 top graders on board!  It's ashame that you didn't get any frosties, bu don't worry, they are much more likely to survive in you than in the lab, plus they put the best 2 back in  .  Good luck with the 2ww, are you working?  Hope you're taking it easy!

Bel - hope your scan went well today and you can start stimming soon.  Hope they choose some better drugs for you this time  .

MsaQ - nice to hear from you  .  Hope your meeting went well today.  Well done you for holding down the 2 jobs!

Hazel and Nicky - I'm so sorry for both of you  .  Lots of   for both of you.  At least you have other options yet - IVF, which has good success rates and really isn't as scary as you think.  I was really scared and didn't want to have IVF, but I didn't find it any more draining than IUI was.  Hazel - that would be great if you can egg share, you will be increasing your chances and helping someone else at the same time .  Good luck for whatever you decide to do next X

Grejka - hope your scan went well!  Fingers crossed for you .  You are very lucky to have such a lovely dad around at the moment.  Sorry to hear all the bad news/things that have been happening to you lately!  But it's great that you are still keeping up your PMA   X

Katy - good luck with your csan, hope you can get stimming now! X

Cardi - hi and well done on trying to be healthy!  I know how hard it is! 

Hi to everyone I've missed too  .

Me and bump are great.  Had another scan last Thursday and all has progressed well.  Baby has grown alot and caught up to average size now  .  I could see it's little legs and a head!  And the pool of blood that was in my uterus has disappeared!   It must have been absorbed.  So, cos all is fine and normal now, they have discharged me and I don't get to have another scan til my 12 week one.  Which is actually at nearly 13 weeks cos that's when they booked it for, so feels like I've got to wait ages!    But can't complain really.  I still feel fine, not sick at all, only tired in the mornings, but that's pretty normal for me anyway!  I'm finding it hard to eat dinner, have been wasting nearly all my dinner every night for the past few nights as just can't face/manage it.  Weird.  Apart from that, no troubles at all.

Luci X


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Grejka im sorry to hear about dh nan its so hard but try to look at it on the positive side, one life has to make way for another life so maybe her passing was making a place for your baby its what any grandparent would want. I  so glad its going well with your dad and he is keeping you calm and looking after you

msaq I hope the meeting with mr r went well today

bel yay you are on the road again hope its not too bad   it all goes well this time

Lisa im sorry you didnt have any to freeze but try not to worry they put back in the best 2 and you said they were top grade so you shouldnt have anything to worry about and they are where they belong in you, its an unnatural place in the lab

natalie sorry I cant help you with your question I have no idea

luci wow 10 weeks already Im glad ur bump has caught up and that the blood has all gone now, your energy should hopefully pick up in the next trimester, have you got lots of scan photos? Its good you dont have any sickness, dont worry about not eating much in the evening you appetite will pick up the further into the pregnancy you go

has anyone heard from jenny or M they have not been on here for a while, Hope you are both ok

sue how are you doing?

Nicky are you booking an appointment to see mr r or are you just going to go straight into the ivf. I really hate all this waiting we seem to spend our lives waiting either for af to arrive or to start treatment, for our follies to grow or to test.

Hi to everyone else ive missed

Hazel x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi

Lurking again!  Saw waspey's post about worrying that the embies she had put back hadn't moved on because the ones in the lab hadn't...... We had 3 embies put back with my first daughter and one stayed behind at SEFC.  He (because they are all he embies until proved otherwise!!) didn't move on, but on my first scan after the BFP there were 2 heartbeats, although one subsequently stopped.  So 2 of the embies must have moved on even though the one left behind at the clinic didn't.

I am sure they are better where they are.  Mother nature didn't intend them to grow in a dish after all!!


We have had to abandon another IVF cycle due to poor response.  Going for IUI again, but strangely, I have a really good feeling about this cycle....

Dobby


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies hope you all well, just quick post as am really fed up with the whole thing.

Hazel- since Friday we have left 2 messages and were told Mr R would ring us back as DH requested this because he didn't have any free appointments, and up to now still haven't heard anything.  I feel a but let down as there is no after care, anyway we are having natural cycle now and then will have another go with IVF,the cycle after.

Sorry Its short and no personals, will come back when I'm feeling better.

Nicky
xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Lisa as everyone else has already said they are better off in your tum than in the dish so please keep up the PMA      
Nicky that's not good at all.I do recall though, from a previous post, that Mr.R was on holiday until today.I am sure one of us wrote about wanting an appointment with him but he would be away until 15th   
Luci I'm glad your scan went well  and little bean is growing nicely.Do you have an embie name for him/her ??
Grejka thanks for the PM.How did your scan go today.Lots of follies growing I hope  
MsaQ hope your appointment went well today.What time were you there ? My scan was at 12:50
Dobby so do they just do the IUI instead of IVF rather than abandoning all together ? Best of luck  
Natalie sorry to hear your sad news.I remember your BFP as I was lurking about that time and having my 1st IVF.About your question....did you want to know how many private goes you can have before they take you off the NHS list ?? If so, then there is no limit.You can go private as many times as you want and it will not affect your NHS status or your place on the list.
Cardi I know it's really hard to wait.Hope your AF arrives soon so that's one step closer.
Hazel hope you are o.k  

Well I had my baseline scan today and I'm ready to go again.Shelly did my scan..she is really lovely and we had a bit of a laugh which was nice.They have given me a new drug.Yes really new so you can call my Guinea Pig from now on  Has anyone heard of Pergoveris ?? I have to mix one water with 2 powders and then inject.  So draw liquid up,squirt into powder bottle,draw this mixture up,squirt into another bottle,draw this liquid up,swap needles,inject.What a rigmarole   Good job we have to give up the booze.
This time they have recomended assisted hatching because of my age.Did you know that after 38 our eggs can harden around the edges.Also if you have high FSH levels.So the dividing cells can't break out of the outer layer to attach to the womb.Why then I ask myself did they not do this the first time  
Anyway all is good ,very good, and I am feeling really positive already  

Big hello to EVERYONE.

Bel
XXX


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Bel- its good to hear you are well and full of positivity, about Mr R we were told he was in theatre each time so he's def not away, will ring them again today.

x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just spoke to Mr R secretary who was really nice and apologised for messing us about. Have an appointment to see him in July now, so see what happens.

x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for all your lovely messages     

Bel... Thanks for the info, thats what I wanted to know! Can I ask where you got your info from? I cant find anything about IVF policys on the net. 

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Waspey* - please stay positive  My friend had few IVF and she said to me that her embroys never suvirved few days so she never could freeze them but she got few times pregnant so thats doesnt mean anything  I dont know a lot about all of that I know its really hard and everything is going not like it should ...  but I said to myself "thats it" - it will happen I will have that baby!!!

*Skybreeze * - Sorry about your bad news and best of luck with next treatment!     !!!

*Lucy* - I am really pleased your scan went well  and you saw little head and legs that have to be amusing  My and my DH have been even excated and tearful when Dr R show us my folicole on the microscope 

*Irishgirlie*- How are you? Did you have good time with your parents??

*Hazel* - You will see the time will go very quick for your next treatment I dont belive I am just before EC

*Dobby * - I like your spirit! Well done!  I also feel that although all isnt going how it should I really dont care and we will have baby!!!! What stage are you with the treament??

*Poppy* - On the 2ed scan it wasnt that great so they gave me bigger doze of medicine (200 of puregon )now but today Shelly said I will have IVF and probably EC day will be on Monday  What stage you are Good girl for being positive That is the key for our happiness !!  You should have that CD soon!

*Jennie, Sue, Made-by-M, mombasaqueen . Katy, Cardi* - how are you?? 

I took my Dad to the clinic this moring  he probably still pretends to think I am his little angel and a virgin  but is cool He is not asking me questions but He knows what I am up to... and just is there for me
I had 11 folices in right ovary today and few (i dont know ) in left. I really feel swollen like a big balon and even ingectionns last night were quite painful but I really dont worry just want to be done and have that baby!!
One problem because now My ET is planned next Thursday and Friday we have Nans funeral I am not sure if can go really 

I have 11.30 on Friday next scan booked is anyone at that time as well 
PS. You really great girls and thank you I have you all !!


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone

Greijka you are so sweet, not long to go for you now, hope the injections aren't making you feel too bad.  I'm sorry to hear that your DH's nan has died, it must be difficult to deal with this on top of everything else . . . but they do say that as one person passes away another is brought in to the world, so maybe this is how things will work for you   xx

Lisa - keep up the PMA, embryo's have a much better chance inside us than in a dish, so just think positive thoughts that your little embies are in the right place      

Bel - How are you doing on the new drug, it sounds a bit of a palaver.  I had to do the same thing with my very last injection as the dosage was so reduced.  I'm so pleased that you are feeling positive, hope your scan on Monday reveals lots of follicles.

Nicky - pleased that you finally got through to make an appointment with Mr R, it helps put your mind at ease to know that you will be able to discuss the situation and formulate a plan to move forward. xx

Hazel - how are you?  You have a very big heart to consider egg donation, there are so many of us trying for that miracle, it is good to know that you may be able to do something to help just one of those people.  

Dobby - sorry to hear the IVF cycle had to be abandoned, but good luck for the IUI xx

Katy - Hope all went well at your scan  

MsaQ - it's good to hear from you, try to keep smiling  

Luci - how fantastic to be able to see arms and legs etc already.  Take care of yourself x

Honeypot - sorry to hear your bad news, how frustrating not to have had any response at all  

Love and best wishes to anyone I have missed  

Tomorrow will be the last day of taking the pill, I am beginning to hate it, my feet and ankes are really swelling up, it's as if I am an 80 year old or something.  I know that I tend to suffer with swollen ankles and feet during the warmer weather anyway, but last night there was no definition between my foot, ankle and lower leg    I keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end.  Baseline scan on Monday . . . i just want to get started again now  

Take care
Dawn xx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Thank you all for your positive messages.  I am doing ok, just cant wait for test date now.  Got another week to go yet, but I am sure it will go quickly.  I am feeling ok just very swollen and big ankles like you said Dawn.  I actually had the same problem when I went on the pill but right at the beginning so I came off it thankfully!  Not long till you start now though.

Grejka - great news for you then - so will EC be mon or tues?  Similiar days to me just two weeks behind!

Bel  glad your scan went well and you have started again.

Sorry no more personals, just off to meet a friend.

Jennie, Sue and M - I do hope you are all ok, not heard from any of you for a while.  Thinking of you all.

Anway chat soon

Lisa xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies, 

Sorry for not being around for a few days, but life is just so hectic at the moment.  We're in the middle of trying to move house and after everything looked just perfect last week our buyer dropped out.  We've had another offer from a different buyer but it isn't as much and means we'd have to add lots of savings to the mortgage to be able to keep the house we want to buy.  

Thomas was really poorly over the weekend with a late-night trip to the out-of-hours emergency doctors on Saturday.  It turns out the extremely high temperature (40 degrees   ) was caused by having a bad ear infection in both ears, poor thing.  It was all very worrying at the time, especially as his temperature wouldn't go down even after all the medicine he had.  He's on antibiotics and now much better thank goodness.  Added to that I am SOOO busy at work...

...Anyway, we've decided to delay treatment by a couple of months.  I've had a week of sleepless nights - either being up when Thomas was ill or just worrying about the house stuff.  As this is potentially our last attempt at IVF I want to be completely on top of things mentally.  By August the house move will either be progressing or we'll have decided to stay put, and work will be much quieter in the summer.

Good luck to all of you with your treatment - I'll keep reading the page from time to time to check up on you all.  

Katy xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Katy I think that is a very scensible decision and one that I am sure did not come easy   I hope Thomas is on the mend.It' it such a worry when then get ill especially with a temprature as you always fear the worst.I too have spent a few late nights sat in A&E   Good luck with your latest buyers  

Lisa just one week to go        

Grejka that's a great number of follicles   you must be very pleased with yourself. Sorry to hear about your DH's nan and the funeral.I really think it best not to go as it may be too emotional but you can still say your own little prayer from another place.Maybe just go and sit quietly in the garden or something.You don't actually have to be there to pay your respects  

Dawn that's good news.Not long for you now.We seem to be like a relay race here at the moment with one starting each monday 

Natalie...I was on the NHS list for 2 years which I thought was far too long so I spoke to my NHS IVF doctor at Princess Royal hospital in Bromley.I told her that I would go private whilst I was waiting for my turn and she told me as long as I did not get pregnant I would never loose my place on the list.Even if I was top of the list and having private treatment I would still be the next on the list as soon as I was ready.Turns out I needed neither as I got pregnant naturally 2 weeks before I was due to start treatment  

Nicky I'm glad you got your next appointment booked.Are you going for IVF next time ?

Hello Hazel,Luci,Dobby,Irishgirlie,MsaQ,Cardi,.......Sue,M and Jenny where are you   hope you are all O.K.
Please forgive me if I have forgotten anybody


I started stimming yesterday.This time I am doing it in my leg and going for the quick jab approach  Wack   It is much better than slowly watching it go into my tummy.
I had another accupuncture session yesterday and she had this fluffy mose stuff called Mugwort.Sounds like something from Harry Potter.She made little pyramids and placed them over my ovaries then set light to them.When I felt the warmth she took them off and repeated it several times.Smelt nice too   Has anyone else had this ?? It is to warm the area and make the blood flow around my ovaries.Then I had a few needles popped in and out.I also had one needle in the top of my head which also stimulates the ovaries.Anyway I feel good for it  

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*butterflyblue* - Last day for you on the pill  I also hated that. i was really depressed on them... Crying really every day sometimes I was even waking up in tears without any reason Then I was really moody and grumpy  My DH hated that as well... Best of luck on Monday 

*Waspey* -  You doing really well  I know that  is a hell! Maybe to take your minds off tell us what you doing in your spare time? Are you reading any good book at the moment?? My EC is planned on Monday 
*
Kathy* -  I am sure you made the right decision we all feel the best when is the right time for our bodies. And its only couple of months so will go very quick.
*Poppy* - I am glad you feel good about acu  like I said before spirit is very important! I also go for acu again I think On Monday the same day what EC (I am not sure yet because I have to call her) I was once so far and that made me feel good too! How is your little DD?

Have a good day girls


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

bel im so glad you are feeling positive and its great you have started stimming, you are well on the road now

Nicky im sorry to hear about your trouble with the clinic, I think you are right that they dont have very good after care. Im glad you finally got through and have an appointment booked now

Grejka hope all goes well for your ec on monday

Dawn Yay last day of the dredded pill, just think all of the swelling is worth it, hope all goes well for your baseline scan

katy sorry to hear that thomas was not well, they always seem to give us something to worry about. I dont blame you for delaying your treatment for a bit you seem to have alot going on at the moment and im sure if you are busy the time will pass quickly

Lisa only 1 more week     it works for you

Ive got my appointment with mr R mext friday so I will hopefully be able to find out when I can start my next tx. I think im quite glad that I am having a bit of a break I have been so tired this week and have completely lost my appetite which is not like me. I think im just emotionally drained. I thought I was coping quite well but this last tx has def taken it out of me. Im going to my friends wedding on sat which im really looking forward to and at least I can have a drink so I will prob feel better after the weekend

Hope everyone else is ok

Hazel x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies...

A quick one before i go to bed...I am sorry i didn't come back here after the appt with Mr R

Katy- Iam sorry about Thomas... How was he today??

Honeypot- It was lovely to meet you!! It is a small world..your DD is absolutely beautiful!! You are trully blessed. Talking to you in the waiting room actually lifted my spirits. I was on a downer that day....so thank you a bunch for giving me hope. IHow did the scan go Monday?? I hope you are keeping well

Poppykit- i got there at 10.00 but had to leave as i was too early for my appt time...it wasn't until 3pm. I wanted to call in advance but i have turned up b4 and i was not in the books and i was not prepaared to loose this appt..so thought i had an appt that day, i would just turn up and see...  i know...... 

Grejka- I am sorry about your DH's nan... 

A Massive THANK YOU to all of you asking after me. I am grateful. I am just soooo busy i dont get enough time to come here...I have not read everyone's entry tonight...so will do that over the weekend.

My appt went well. I am ready to start again...so when the wicked Auntie shows her face i start the dreaded pills again... but i am pleased i can. I turned up at 10am only to find out that when i booked the appt i must have still been upset and recorded in my head what i thought i heard or wanted to hear. The appt was for 3pm (poor Shelly...she is lovely and i hope she doesn't think what the heck!!!) as she booked the appt for me.....so we had to go and roam around until 3 as i was not prepared to drive back home and then back to Tunbridge wells!! So we had lunch and a little stroll at the Hadlow Gardens..and it was very calming!! We went back..and it was a good consultation. We left feeling ''positive'' again..but we need to do a test for DH just to rule him out of my troubles (the one that has to be sent out to America) and wait. I will be on the same medication as i responded very well last time..but instead of reducing the meds like they did last time bcoz i was at risk of OHSS...we will go full blast..i will stay on the same dose come what may..until EC...and if need be i will be signed off. Just to give the embies a better chance.

I am to start taking baby Aspirin the lowest dose from now...so i better get some and more brazil nuts for later on when i start stimming.. the jabs!! ooh! i thought i was saved from them but what can i do anyway....chin up!!!! lets get rolling!!!

So...I am praying for you all...and good luck to those nearing their EC, ET and those entering PUPO stage...Keep positive and good night
xxNaomie


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies. how are you

*mombasaqueen * for your good start  

Monday is EC for me I was waiting for that so long that now I feel bit its not real and its like a film , strange  but generally positive. I have to only ask Mr R what he thinks about me going to funeral 1 day after ET. I feel I wanted to be there but if he says is better if I will stay at home I will.

PS Girls how long does EC take?? Because we wanted to ask DH's Dad to take us home after

lots of love and  and  for you girls


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi
Just a quick post as house is a mess, I'm still in my PJ's and I've got family coming round soon!  Aaaah!

Just wanted to say to Grejka - GOOD LUCK for Monday!!!  Wahoo, you are finally there!  Hope they get lots of nice juicy eggs from you and that they fertilise well  .  I'll be thinking of you   

Nice to hear from you MsaQ and glad you will be starting again soon  

Bel - wow, that has gone really quick - stimming again already!  Good luck, hope you get better reults this time  

Katy - I hope Thomas is feeling better now  

Hi to everyone else, sorry can't do personals to all today.

I'm still fine and feeling great, just waiting for my 12 week (at 13 weeks) scan now.  I'll be 11 weeks on Wed (my birthday  ).

Lots of love, Luci XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you *Lucy*  I am really happy You feeling well and    on Wensday!! xxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Well it looks like it may be over for us this time.  I have had a little spotting tonight.  So have not even got to the OTD which was Thursday.  It is my birthday tomorrow so am really feeling crap and fed up now.  Not sure whether I should do a test tomorrow or not or wait and see if I end up with heavy flow,  I really don't know what to do.

Hope everyone else doing ok and good luck tomorrw Grejka, you will be fine.

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Waspey*    There is still hope I really hope it will work for you it was only little spotting !!!! Maybe you should do that test ?    

I was OK but started bit worring I even went to the church tonight,,,  

Hello and Lots of love Girls xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

just a very quick hello

Lisa - don't give up yet!  I wouldn't recommend testing tomorrow if your OTD is Thursday as it's still a bit too soon to get an accurate result. Lets hope that the spotting is an implantation bleed.

Grejka - good luck for tomorrow - hope there are lots of nice eggs collected

Hello to everyone else too xx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

grejka-  for tomorrow.... I will be thinking of you

Katy - How is Thomas doing

As for me i am here ''back to my honeymoon'' as Mr R said... we have to have  everyday for 7 days and then break 3 days then DH has to do the test. I am not sure of the name but its to do with DNA.... We dont know when to start ''officially.... all this malarchy has left me feeling like a whale and not so sexy anymore   i feel like a kid!!! Girlfriends...ideas please?? URGENTLY..... 

xxMsaQ


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Just a real quickie, I had my baseline scan this morning and all the follies from before have gone, so I'm ready to start stimming again.  Despite my notes still saying I was to have 300 Gonal F, I panicked and Marion checked, and they have reduced it to 150!  Thank goodness, I couldn't go through all of that again!!

Naomie - the DNA fragmentation test is the same test that my DP had to have.  On the first test his was higher than the minimum level, fragmentation higher than this is thought to cause problems for conception, implanatation, carrying to term etc.  But after a three month course of antioxidants (VIT e and VIT c) it has come down to just below the recommended limit of 15.  The best thing you can do is phone the clinic to arrange a test date, then you can worry about the 7 days   and three days break.  Try to see it as a bit of fun Naoimie, I got so stressed about having to make sure we did it every day we ended up having a big row, and having to re-arrange the test date    xx

Lisa - Hang on in there, the spotting may be implanatation bleed, don't give up yet      

Grejka - I'm sure I saw you in the waiting room this morning, I did smile but you looked so stressed I didn't want to interrupt you and DH by coming over and saying hello.  I hope everything has gone well for you today       xx

Bel - how did the scan go?  Hope those follies are growing nicely.

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Clotted cream* - Thank you so much , How are you

*mombasaqueen * - Thank you so much for thinking of me Its always really nice to know that someone care!  I am not sure if I understand what you asking?? I remeber when DR R told us have  as often as possible and both us werent really in the mood for that It was like a job or taks you have to do...

*butterflyblue* I am glad you baseline scan went well   Yes that have to be me so stressed I just hate waiting in waiting rooms... How you have been dressed I am not sure which one you are??

My EC went well They took 15 folicoles out. Thank you everyone Now I am waiting for phone call from clinic I think that will call me tomorrow Just hope  that my foliceles are "frendly" with   DH soldiers

My DH asked DR R about the funeral and Mr R said is better not to go. 
I book yesterday little trip to France (in 2 weeks) with My Dad really excaited that we going there and I will spent some qoulity time with him. For him will be 1st time in France so He is really happy too and thats give me also something to take my minds off all of that. Has anyone was in La Touquet?

How are you girls


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Butterflyblue- Thank you soooo much!! That is exactly what i was looking for. Someone who has had to do this. I think i am heading that direction..but i am the one who treis to dodge DH... he is having FUN!!! I am not . I feel like its a chore..but we are planning on going away to Rye for the remainder of the week from Wednesday up until Saturday...to bring back the closeness and fun in the bedroom...GOD!! I feel so naughty!!!  ...keeping the neighbours up....  

Grejka - I am glad everything went well.. Fingers crossed you will jump on the  wagon..... thinking of you. We have been told to have bingbang for 7 consecutive days...and then 3 days break, then DH has to go and have some tests to check for DNA fragmentation... Butterflyblue has given me light, thank you 

 Everyone... I will be back later on...when i have more hours to do personals

xxMsaQ


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello girls...I hope that you are all going well and hanging in there for those  in  pupo stages. I had the IUI done on Saturday so now it is the dreaded 2 ww....at least the sun is out and there are lots to do to take my mind off it all. I have been swimming this afternoon which was lovely. We thought that we might have to abandon this cycle but in the 11th hour 3 follies perked up! (although I think only 2 were really fertilisable)

Good luck to all...it was lovely to meet you MBQ...

Sorry that I have not been on much but I don't get very much time to do messages etc but I do pop in from time to time and have a read. 

x HP


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

lisa     hope you have had a good day. try not to worry about the spotting, alot of people do during pregnancy or it could be implantation.   it gets no heavier but dont lose hope yet

luci     for wed put your feet up and have a lovely day

butterfly im glad all your follies have gone and you can start tx again

grejka 15 follies, well done thats great   you get lots of good embies

honeypot the dredded 2ww. try to put your feet up and take it easy   it works for you

hi everyone else hope everyone had a good weekend

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh God    my Dh just told me what happend today apparrently I was completly out of it. I ask my DH the same question 10 times, kept on asking for more drugs, kept on trying get out of bed, I thought that I went to the toilet in the bed but it was the atybiotic that the Dr R put in I was even that bad I told my husbend I loved him     I also liked the white knuckle ride in a wheel chair  (that was my favorite so I am told) and apologies to all as I ate   all the biscuits there       sorry girls (but I tried eating them throw my chin as I cuodnt find my mouth)      

That is what my DH told me as I dont remeber anything but he says he has witnesses  

Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I havent posted in a few days.My DD is ill and on antibiotics.Her mouth is full of blisters and she hasent eaten since Saturday.God the worry is too much and not helped by sleepless nights.Giving medicine to a child is almost impossible    


   Grejka you are so funny, your post cheered me up a little.It is awfully embarrasing the things we do   Well done on so many eggs and fingers crossed they all fertilize     

For me it is not good news   I had my scan yesterday and there is 1 lead follicle and 5 tiny unmeasurable ones.I have decided to abandon this cycle   .If I continue the lead one would grow too fast for the others to catch up and I cannot afford to go ahead with one egg.Marion will call me today (I hope) to let me know when I can start again.She did say that they are full at the moment so I might have to wait for 2 AF's and go on the pill again  

Sue how are you.Have you decided to have more tx.I have been reading the magazine from The London Women's Clinic in Harley street and they are starting a trial on IVF patients.It is called CGH (COMPARATIVE GENOMIC HYBRIDIZATION).They screen the cells in the embryos for chromosome abnormalities before ET.In u.s.a studies it has increased rates from 28% to 67%.Apparently half of the embryos we make have disorders and will not implant so this screens them out so a suitable embryo is put back.If you get accepted for the trial it is free but you can go ahead and pay for it aswell.You have to been between 35-42 and have had no more than 3 failed attempts and respond well to stimming (me out) It's too far for me to go but I will ask Dr.R about it.

Lisa and Lucy    hang in there Lisa.I hope everything is still O.K      
Dawn  best of luck to you and lets hope all goes well for you.It seems we have the opposite problem  

Hello to everyone else and sorry for the lack of personals but I feel a bit pooh at the moment.I think I am more upset for abandoning this one than failing last time    


Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Poppy* - I am sorry to hear that your little DD is not well. I hope that really quickly she will be better!!
 I am sorry also you had to abandon this cycle. I really hope next one will be much better!! I will be holding my fingers crossed for you!!  What doze of medicine did you take? Can they give you little bit more next time?? I posted the CD few days ago for you, have you got it?? I am glad I cheered you up little bit to be honest my Dh told me to write that so you girls can have a laugh


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thankyou Grejka and yes I got the CD.Do you need it back or can I hold onto it for next time ?
I was on 300 of this new drug Pergoveris, but next time I will have 450 Menopur or again Pergoveris.

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Poppy* Oh so maybe that new drug wasnt that good and that was the reason...  Good that next time they are going to do different one!  thats CD is for you I have another one! Good luck!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Grejka  - have you had the phone call from the clinic yet?  Just wondering cos they phoned me first thing, at 9am and you didn't mention it.  Hope lots of your eggs have fertilised and are dividing well  .  And hee hee - apparently I was a 'talker' too during EC, I'm glad I never let my dp in with me cos I don't want to know what I said or did!  Oh and well done for getting so many eggs!  Sorry I didn't post yesterday X

Bel - Sorry about your dd, do they know what it is?  Souns horrible, poor thing, but I'm sure she will be fine and will be herself again before you know it  .  That's so horrible that you've had to abandon - a wise decision though, I had to make that one too after my first attempt at stimming and decided to abandon too.  Best decision I ever made - cos once they got the right meds for me the second go I got a whopping number of eggs!  So I'm sure you can too when they work out what meds you need  .  Also, I was on 300 too, and am only 26, so don't worry about needing more than the 'normal' for your age, everyone is different X

Lisa - happy birthday!  Try not to worry about the spotting, I had it too remember!  In fact - I had actual bleeding!  It's not over yet X

Butterfly - Yay!  So glad the follies have gone down!  Good luck for this time X

Honeypot - good luck on the 2ww!  Hope it goes quickly for you X

MsaQ - enjoy your break away and all the  !  Well, try to enjoy it as much as you can anyway.  Are you allowed to have a drink?  That always helps get you in the mood!!!  

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  Nothing to report here apart from it's my birthday tomorrow!  And I'll be 11 weeks  .  Making some brownies in a min to take into work.  My mumj is taking me for a mlikshake and cake after work and going out for a meal on Friday!  So just lots of food really!

X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lucy * - Yes thank you  They phoned me early today moring. They said that 10 out 15 eggs fertalased. I didnt I asked how they dividing  silly me!  Do you think I can ask them tomorrow or they are going to call me tomorrow or not?? But instead of asking about that I asked if they can see if any of them could be double- twins 
Lucy - All the best for your birhday Lots of health and happiness and lots of joy of little one  

*Waspey* - how are you doing


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Grejka - that's really good news that 10 of them fertilised, well done  .  They probably wouldn't have divided yet anyway, they only divide roughly once a day, so should have divided a few times by the time of ET.  They won't phone you tomorrow unless there is a problem, well that's what they told me anyway, and they didn't phone, so took that as a good sign  .  They will tell you lots about your embryoes when you go for ET - is it Thursday?  Good luck.  And are you having 2 put back?

Thanks for the birthday wishes! X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lucy * Thank you and yes its on Thursday and I hope for two to put in


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Well I am still hanging in here just!  I have not tested.  I have had spotting since Sunday now, but it is not yet a full blown AF so I guess there is still a little hope.  I keep getting upset and am really off food at the moment, I think it must be because I am so worried.

Well only tomorrow to get through and then I can test Thursday.  I just hope that this spotting stops.  Have been having stomach cramps on and off too.

Bel - so sorry to hear that you have had to abandon, cannot believe how busy they are either?  Hopefully they will try and squeeze you in?  Have you heard back yet?

Grejka - Great news on the eggs fertilised, bet you can't wait for thursday to be here!  I have been to Le Touquet and it is lovely there.

Sue - thank you for your kind words.  How are you?  What have you decided to do?

Luci - thanks for your words and happy birthday for tomorrow, hope you have a lovely day.

Butterfly blue - glad you have got started again.

Honeypot - the dreaded 2WW for you, god I do feel for you.  Hang on in there.

Sorry to anyone else I have missed.  

Speak soon

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Waspey* - Its not long now for you I am thinking about you and      and all the best for your birhday I hope that your dream will come true! 

*Honeypot* How are you feeling? I am holding my fingers crossed for you


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies

MsaQ - it's strange how difficult   can be when you "have" to do it isn't it?  It sort of loses all the romance!  I haven't heard of the tests you're having done - hope they are worth it!  Keep the windows closed even in this hot weather if you're worried about the neighbours  

Butterfly - pleased to read that you can start stimming again - and thank goodness you realised the amounts were the same as before - you wouldn't want to go through again all that you went through last time would you?

Grejka - 2/3rds fertilised - that's really good!  Hope it goes well on Thursday.  you've gone through the worst part - you did make me laugh with all that your DH said about you   It's nice to have your trip to France to look forward too - last time my dad came to visit I took him over to France - but only on a day trip to Calais!  He seemed to enjoy it though.

Honey Pot - congratulations on being PUPO   however, take care about the swimming during the 2ww.

Hazel - what are you doing now?  Have you had your follow up?

Poppy - I'm so sorry that you've had to abandon your cycle.  At least it's cheaper for you to abandon it now rather than after the EC.  Can you try different stimming drugs next time?  I can imagine that you must be quite upset about it at the moment - hope next af isn't too bad.  It must be extra hard as your DD is not well - hope she's better soon.
Thank you so much for your message about the LWC - I've just sent an e-mail to the them.  When I was getting my doctor to sign a form for me to go to Guys her secretary told me about a new scheme that the LWC were doing - but at that time I was too old for whatever it was.  Hopefully I'll just be within the age limit for this one.  It sounds very interesting, so I'll have to see what they say, and I won't get my hopes up as they probably already have enough people - or strict criteria - as I'm sure there are lots of people after "free" treatment!

  Lisa and Lucy!

Lucy - 11 weeks!  the time seems to have flown by!  I could just eat a brownie now!  hope you enjoyed your birthday.

Lisa - it's not all over yet - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning and   that you get a BFP.  Keep a PMA until tomorrow 

As for us - still not had our follow up.  DH is in a sort of competition tomorrow and he's been really stressed about it - can't get him to think of anything else.  (Wanted some BMS this weekend - but he was too tired!).  So after tomorrow things will be quieter for 2 weeks until he knows if he's got to go through it all again in September - when he will be stressed again!!!!! Anyway, we need to sort out a follow-up, but I don't know what we'll do.  Of course I'd like to try again, but logically we have such a low success rate that I don't know if it's worth us getting into debt for.  I don't want to sound negative or depressed - we have a nice life at the moment, and we get on well together so we also need to consider putting all that at risk - as I do think that tx puts a strain on relationships.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Clotted cream* - I also go only for 1 day trip  I am still exciated because I was only in Paris before in France and we didint have good weather so I didnt enjoy that much and it will be interesting to see something new. MY dad never was in France as from Poland is longer distance then from here. I hope everything will go well with your DH today. And you are right tx puts huge strain on relationship...! I wish you all the best with making right decision for you and your DH.

I am going to the church in the moment I wanted go today before my ET just feel I need to pray in church today


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Just popping on quickly to wish Lisa all the best for tommorow       Well done for not testing early.
Grejka that's fab having 10 fertilized.Hopefully you can have some frozen for a future brother or sister  

Well Marion finally phoned today after me leaving a message.She still hasent spoken to Mr.R about my next treatment.I emailed ARGC and they are sending me there info pack.They have very good success rates and do the chrommesome screening.I found out that when you get to my age around 70% of my embryos will have chrommesome abnormalities     Darn it.

Love to everyone

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

I am quickly today Just 3 hours before my ET Coudnt sleep ... 

I went here to chceck if we have any news from *waspey*
*Waspey* -


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

just wanted to with both Lisa and Grejka "Good Luck" for today

Lisa - hope that it's a BFP.  I may not be able to log on again until tomorrow - but I'll be thinking of you today 

Grejka - hope that ET goes well.  Let your dad and DH look after you when you go back home


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a quick post to say good luck to Lisa       you are so good for not testing early,  I hope its positive xxx

and good luck to Grejka, 10 fertilised eggs is such a good result, best of luck for today xxx

I will do personals and update everyone later hopefully


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Lisa - I'm so sorry if you read my earlier post - I wrote very quickly while rushing out of the house and I wrote the wrong thing - I am so, so sorry.  I'm so glad that someone told me what I'd done so I could edit it.  I really am hoping that it's good news for you today - have you tested yet?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am new.

Had first appointment at SEFC at the beginning of April.. seems to be taking ages to get all my test back. Probably cos of my long cycle! and not having Rubella antibodies

Anyway, booked in for HyCoSy and second Rubella test (after MMR) next week and hoping to start IUI on next cycle - assuming these two come back ok!

I've been taking Folic Acid and limited my Tea & Coffee drinking to two a day - heard too much caffiene can increase the chance of miscarriage and was drinking more than 8 cups a day! Seems that for the first month my cycle has been a more normal length 33 day instead of 45+ I'm hoping this is a good sign for starting treatment soon!

Anyway just wanted to say hi and wish you all luck!!!!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

* ladynecta* - welcome  I know what you mean I used to drink about 8 coffes every day too  How long you trying??

*waspey* - I really hope you have the good news!! 

I have 2 little embies in my bellie. I really hope they like being there 
Mr R wanted give me only 1 (like to you Lucy) but I said NO way!!!!!! I am suprised because I am older then Lucy so I dont know why he wanted that.. I said : I want two please please please and he had to do it. I hope you dont mind I did mention you Lucy

Lots of love to everyone


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay - congrats Grejka!!!  It feels really weird having them inside you doesn't it?!  I was scared to do anything first of all - even walk up stairs!  That's a really good sign if he only wanted you to have 1 put back, it means they must have been really good quality embryoes  .  Do you know how many cells they were and if they are freezing any?  Hope you get som frozen too!  Make sure you take it easy and don't overdo it over the next few weeks, no housework or physical activity!  Get lots of rest and think lots of positive thoughts.  I will be   for you XXX

Waspey - I hope you've had god news too XXX

Welcome ladynecta   and good luck X

Bel - that's amazing so many have abnormalities!  No wonder it doesn't always work.  At least you know why it may not have worked last time, it's just down to chance.

Hi to everyone else X


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

And no, I don't mind you mentioning me Grejka   X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lucy* - thank you!  I dont know how many cells they have but they are grade A and yes we have few for freezing. Doctor told us how many cells but I forgot, he said they are really really good. 
I am also scared to do anything even when I am going for wee


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Grejka - strickly speaking I haven't been trying - DP had a vacetomy 10 years ago after 2 children with his ex-wife. So I am going for Donor Sperm with IUI at SEFC. I had already been told I may have some trouble conceiving when I was diagnosed with an under-active thyroid after having no AF for over a year. It has slowly come  back over last 3 years but really long cycles, so I'm really praying I have a chance of conceiving this way as I can't try inbetween treatments!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Sorry I have not been on all day.  I am afraid it is not good news for us.  I started to bleed quiet heavily yesterday so I knew it was over then.  I spoke to Mr R yesterday and he said yes sounds likely it is negative but still do a test today, which to be honest was completely pointless but I did and yes it was  .

I am doing ok as to be honest I have pretty much known since Sunday/Monday.  Just looking forward to starting again.  Fortunately I am booked in for my baseline scan on 8th July as there were a few mix ups with my last cycle so clinic have squeezed me in as soon as they could.

Anyway hope everyone else is doing well and Sue don't worry did not see post before you edited it!  Hope you are ok and work out what you will do next.

Anyway will be back soon

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lisa* -  I am really sorry to hear that.  Its good at least that your next appointment is quite soon xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Lisa - I'm so sorry for you    There's been so much bad news on here recently that I really hoped that you'd change that and that you'd  be another success story.  Like you I had spotting and I prepared myself for the worst - and I did find that easier to cope with than my first cycle where I had no spotting or any symptoms at all - you sort of know it's going to be bad news, but still hope that it will be a positive.  It sounds as if your planning to try again - but I know how you must feel right now  .  It's good that you can start again so quickly.

Grejka - no pressure, but we NEED some good news on here   How did the funeral go today?  Mr R was the opposite with me - I only wanted 2, but he persuaded me to have 3 transferred - so as Lucy said, if he was suggesting only 1, then he must have though you've got good embryos.

Welcome Ladynecta - hope it isn't too long before you can start.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello ladies

Lisa I'm so sorry about your news, I thought maybe you would be the one to break the bad run we have been having.   good news that you have a new tx booked so soon.  take care of yourself xx

Sue - its good to hear from you again, lets hope you get some good news about the free go at the london Clinic, it's certainly worth enquiring about.  

Grejka - you're embies must have been of very good quality for Mr R to only want to put one back.  make sure you get lots of rest and keep PMA       

Bel - how disappointing,  I'm so sorry things haven't worked out this time, do you think it could have been that the new drug just didn't suit you?  I know that it is trial and error with them trying out different drugs and dosages to see what works best for us, but it is so disappointing to have to abandon a cycle once you have mentally prepared yourself for it.   Hope your litttle girl is better now xx

Naomie - hope you enjoy your weekend    

Ladynecta - welcome, hope you can get started soon x

Hi Luci-lu, glad to hear everything is going well for you,  doesn't time fly 11 weeks already  .  hope you had a great brithday x

Well, after a bit of a shaky start I'm part way through my stimming.  I opened the pack to do my first Suprecur injection Monday, looked at the needles and thought, WOW I don't remember them being this size, DP said he didn't think they were that big before either.  I looked all through the pack but all the needles were the same, an inch and half long, and double the thickness of the ones I remembered from last time.  i didn't have any choice but to inject myself using one of the big needles, god did it hurt, and I was a bit freaked out.  I had nightmares about it, and said to DP I didn't think I could do it again    I phoned the clinic the next morning and they confirmed I had the wrong needles,   so DP had to drive over to get the right ones.  Looking back i can't believe I actually managed to inject myself using such a huge needle . . . never again I can assure you . . . the things we do when we have to!!

I have had a terrible week at work too, lots of stress from staff and clients    never mind, I have the day off today.  DP is doing a days rallying tomorrow, so we are away for the weekend . . . must dash because I'm not packed yet, and he wanted to leave by midday.  Fat chance keeping to schedule with me around  

Take care everyone, speak soon xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Lisa I am so sorry for your bfn     but it is good to hear you are picking yourself up and going straight ahead with the next round.We are not having much luck on here lately  

Grejka well done on being PUPO   It's all up to you now and by the sounds of it you are off to a good start.If Mr.R only wanted to put one back then thats really positive news. 

Dawn I hope you have a lovely weekend.You poor thing having to inject the green needle   OMG that must have really hurt.I guess you win the brave little soldier award  .Yes it is very disapointing with them trying out new drugs on me   That week of injecting myself cost 900 quid  .But what is more annoying is they still havent let me know if I can start again in 2 weeks or wait 6 weeks.

Welcome Ladynectar and best wishes for your tx  

Well because of the poor comunication between staff/Mr.R and me, I have decide to go elsewhere.I will have to wait 10 weeks for a consultation at ARGC but feel it is the right decision.They are far too busy at SEFC now and with the new bullet trains from Ashford I can be in London in less than an hour  .It also means I can have a good old knees up for my 40th next month   .
I still have to get my refund and ask for my notes but I am too chicken so DH will have to do it  
Even though I am not having tx here anymore do you mind if I still keep chatting ,as now alot of us have met it would still be nice to be involved   and I would still love to come to the meetings.

Hello to you all and hope you are all well.

Bel
XXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all your messages.

I am doing ok, just want the 8th July to come soon as I really want to get started again.  I was told also only to have one egg put back in as they were such good quality, but he did let me have two in the end which I was pleased about.  Obviously made no difference to me having two good quality eggs as my body clearly did not want to accept them!

Bel - of course you should stay in touch don't be silly.  God 10 weeks wait at the ARGC?  Is that where Michelle was talking about going?

So are we still all meeting up on 18th July?

Lisa xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi everyone...


So sorry Lisa....this game is really not fair! Not much I or anyone says makes it any better....

Had a strange day today....which has thrown me into complete turmoil of emotions. My brother announced that his girlfriend is expecting baby number 2. (She has a 10 month old from her previous partner) She is almost six weeks ....so very early days. The family is really excited..and me too...but you know! ...how it goes...feel like the pressure has now really been put onto this cycle! My Mum has been quite harsh can't see why I want a second after finally getting my dd! Infertility is hard where ever you are in your life and unless you have gone through it I think you really have no idea at all how much it hurts. I really think that I am now feeling the trauma of the last 7 years and struggling to deal with the emotions. I feel a fraud on here expressing these feelings when I know how lucky I am and how much alot of you must think ' just be happy with one!' ...believe me I used to! I really wish now that we had NEVER opened this blasted door again to try for another one. It is so hard to close it though ....any advice would be great ...

We need some GOOD news girls....come on!!

x HP


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Honeypot I know exactly how you feel about the pressures.Yes it is true that we should be happy with the DD's we have and know that we have experienced the best gift anyone could have but wanting a second is not being a fraud   I want more than anything to have another baby for DD's sake so she can grow up not being alone.To have a little brother or sister for her to play with.I feel that if I fail in this I will have let her down 

Sorry if this is all abit self obsessed but just had to get that off my chess as well as giving HP some kind words

Love to all

Bel
XXX


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Lisa - good luck for the 8th!

Got the letter confirming my HyCoSy next week and it says I should bring someone to drive me home! I'm a bit worried a I don't have anyone that can, as DP will be working (can't get time off that easily). Well, I'm sure my mum would, but that would mean having to explain what I was doing.... and I really don't want to. I'm sure fertile couples don't usually announce they are trying for a baby so I don't want to annouce we are. I feel it will add pressure to treatments if people are going to be asking how it is going all the time... and that if it does work then I will have to tell them all about a BFP before I would want to. Does anyone else feel like that? And do you think I will really need someone to drive me home??

Thanks


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

ladynecta  - I understand you dont want to say to anyone about you trying. I think its even harder when people asking question, I regret I said really to everyone I didnt meet lots of understanding not saying about support plus I really dont want my mum to worry a lot for me she worries anyway a lot about everything   Now with that IVF I said only to my mum and good friend we didnt want to say to anyone esle but finally we had to say to DHs parents because next day after IVF we had funeral and doctor didnt let me go.
about HyCoSy yes I think someone should be there with you. I am not saying you will really need but you never know and its better to be safe. I felt great after mine HyCoSy but I had my DH with me anyway.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello there girlies

Just wanted to say hi to everyone as I haven't posted in ages.  We've put all the TX on hold to concentrate on our wedding plans.  We decided to go ahead and get married and then restart TX after that.  We're getting married on 23rd July in Chilston Park Hotel - thanks for recommending that (I can't remember who it was....).  Only 14 of us in total so it will be a nice small, intimate wedding.  I'm really excited now that we've got everything arranged.  

I'm sorry to read about all the disappointments that you ladies have been having.  Grejka - fingers crossed for you.  I know how much you want this and it's looking really good for you at the moment.  

I'm not sure I'll be able to make the meet on 18th July as it's my hen night the night before and I might be staying over with a friend.  It depends on where I am on the Saturday morning!!

Take care ladies. xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Irishgirlie

It was me who recommended Chilston Park - I got married there and we had our reception in the library.  They were absolutely fantastic, could not have done any more to make me and my (new) husband feel very, very special and the day was just wonderful (apart from my mother in law but we won't mention that).  Couldn't recommend them highly enough.

We stayed the night - and I was 35 weeks pregnant... the room we stayed in had this four poster bed and it was so high I had to be shoved into it by my DP... not exactly a glamorous start to a marriage but gave us hysterical giggles for about an hour!!  The bedroom was a size of a football field.. it was a 5 minute trek to the en-suite!

Dobby


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes Dobby, I remember now..sorry I forgot it was you  

We are having our meal in the Library too.  We went to see the hotel for the first time yesterday, having booked it a couple of weeks ago   I'm pleased to say it was all I expected it to be and more.  They've booked us into the Queen Anne room for our wedding night with a big four poster bed too.  I can't wait!  Regardless of how much I want to be pregnant, one good point about not being at the moment is that when DP got married the first time his bride was pregnant.  At least we're not following the same pattern!!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Irishgirlie* - Thank you  So exciating  its less then a month and its your big day 
I wanted wish you all the best with planning and organizing that special day. 
Plus I wanted to tell you that I also got married 23ed of July On your wedding I will be celabrating my 4th aniversery 

*Bel * - How are you? I understand You decided to change clinic but please stay in touch with us. After our meeting I got so attached to all of you so I cant imagine without you here Bel! 
*
HoneyPot* - I think feelings like that are natural and all of us know what you mean. Although I dont have any children yet I can imagine the feeling of wanting 2ed one is as strong as first. Sometimes I just feel like an animal because the feeling of wanting baby is so strong and doesnt matter whats happening I am so upset..

*Butterflyblue* - is it your EC day soon??

*Clotted cream* - How are you?? Thank you for asking how was my DHs Nan funeral. Like I said it was a day after my ET so I stayed at home. I really wanted to go but my DH didnt let me I said OK we ask also Mr R and he also said it will be better if I saty at home. My DH an Dad went there.
*
Waspey* - How are you? ANd again our tx are always next to each other   You have baseline scan 8th of July and thats mine testing day Although I dont think I will be good girl and I will proably test little bit early 

*Nicky. Lucy, Hazel, Jennie, Michelle* - How are you? 

I am doing fine with my DH and Dad with me at that hell time of 2ww I also noticed that after the cyclogest I am really moody and tearful especially first thing in the moring but I dont know maybe thats just nerves. I have really good apetite and I am trying be really good I didnt have coffee and even cup of tea all that time just water and pinapple juice and milkshakes. We took my dad to bootfair yesterday (that more his type of thing) and of course first I noticed cute puppy then a baby I nearly asked how much was that baby but then I thought that mum of that baby might not think is funny so I didnt  Remeber I was telling you earlier I am dog sitting friend's puppy? Now she asked me again and we going to picked her up this week. I am really pleased because especially now I need her cuddles !!

Lots of love to everyone and have good week!!!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Irishgirlie - I had my wedding reception at Chilston Park also.  It is amazing there I love it.  Really want to go back to stay the night!  We had the Fitzhammond suite, which is the bigger room as I had about 80 guests to the whole day and we then had the conservatory and area at the back for the evening as I had 150 to the evning.  It is a fantastic place and the staff there were fantastic.  I am sure you will have a fantastic day.  So have you booked a honeymoon too?

Bel - As grejka said, you are one of us now, you must stay in touch.

Grejka - Glad you are doing ok, I hated that 2ww although i did go back to work the second week, but pretty much knew it was all over then.  Just want to get started again, am praying that the baseline scan is all ok next weds for me to start again.

Anyway I am off for now so will post again soon

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Waspey * - Did you talk to Mr R (I forgot how that apointment is called) or you having baseline scan stright away?? I wish you all the best on your baseline scan so you can start again


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

I spoke to Mr R on the phone yes.  I don't need to see him for a follow up consultation.  As there were a few issues last time they have squeezed me in to start again when I wanted to.

Cannot believe I have only just over a week till I can start again.  Praying this is the cycle for me.

xx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*mombasaqueen* - how are you? are you ok?


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Not been in touch for a while, was just trying to keep myself busy with other things whilst on the NHS wait list for IVF, have now finally made it to the top!! Am excited to be starting, as ever, have many questions.

I just finished the pill (last Friday) and have baseline scan Weds. I haven't started bleed/spotting. Do you have to have a bleed? I'm just worried that it will get cancelled/delayed and I've arranged days off based on everything going according to plan!!

Thanks for your help.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*dezert72 * 
hello and good luck 
And dont worry I didnt bleed at all and everything was fine that didnt delay my treatment.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Naomie hope you are ok ?   How was your weekend?  Hope you are not worrying about the DNA frag test.

Hi to everyone, no time for a full post today.  I had second scan yesterday, and once again there are lots of follicles, even on half the dose of last time!  Hopefully the larger ones will grow a bit more, and the smaller ones will just stay the same    it's back to drinking litres of water again, I don't want this one cancelled like last time.

Love and luck to everyone


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Well what scorching weather we are having  I love it cause DH like to BBQ so I don't have to cook dinner every night  

Grejka how are you doing.You sound like you are really enjoying your time with your Father.When do you go to France ? Take care in this hot weather  

Dawn it sounds O.K this time.Will you be having EC next Monday then ?

Welcome dezert72   hope all goes well at your scan.

Hazel..Hazel..Hazel where are you ?? I hope you are O.K. I expect keeping the horse cool in this weather is a bit of a mare (no pun intended   )

MsaQ how are you doing with all that 'rumpy pumpy'  

Michelle are you still about ?? I hope you are well.

Lucy how is the little bean ? Have you had any scans recently ?

Hello Irishgirlie.I have not been there but it sounds like you picked a lovely place judging from the good reports  

Sue have you made any firm plans.I contacted LWC and they said if you don't get accepted for the free trial you can pay to have it done.......2000 pounds.That's ontop of the IVF costs   Think I will give that a miss.Also they do a 3 cycle package.3 goes of IVF for the price of 2.BUT you have to be under 40  . So I am sticking with ARGC.I sent off my registration form so just have to wait for them to write with an initial consultation date..... 10 weeks.... but I am on the cancellation list so hopefully I won't have to wait that long  

I did 2 car boots last weekend  I am saving for a long weekend spa break for DH and me for my birthday.If anyone knows of a posh hotel with good food and spa treatments please let me know.

Hello HP, Ladynectar,Dobby......have I forgotten anyone ??

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bel* -  To be honest today I am down Started thinking that it didnt happen this time  I wish I could do that test now 
My boobies been so painful and now They are not painful similar like after IUI wich didnt work 
I am going to France this Saturday only for 1 day


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Grejka            

Your boobies where probably sore due to the stimming drugs.That soreness has gone now because it is out of your system.Don't think too much about symptoms as many (more than half) women have no symptoms.It is far too early.

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Bel - I am just getting mad again


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Grejka, wouldn't you know it i started spotting yesterday. Had the baseline scan today and all looks as it should be, so all systems go!! Have to start the injections again tonight, ugh... will have DH on hand to take over if I fail.

Try not to worry, I know it's hard not to analyze every little thing. Just keep up the PMA!! Sure it will work for you...

Good luck to all


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Grejka -


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Bit quiet on this board last couple of days! Hello Bell, dezert72, lisa, irishgirlie, Honey Pot, Dobby.

Grejka - are you okay? I hope you are keeping up with PMA 

I'm off to SEFC to have my HyCoSy this morning.... really hoping all will be okay. Only just dawning on me that even though I've been assuming everything is okay in that department it could come as a blow if it isn't! Will post back later with my results.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*dezert72* - thank you 

*
ladynecta* - I am ok thank you  just really worry because soon I will know the true... I am not sure whats better because now I have so much hope  My belly is bit sore like for AF but maybe thats nerves.. Today its excatly 1 week after my ET. Good luck with your HyCoSy  Let us know how it was?  Is someone going to pick you up ??

Hello to all of you girls  How are you??


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Grejka - how are you doing?   Aren't you off to France soon with your Dad?  Hope you have a lovely time, it will help take your mind off of the waiting xx

Ladynecta - hope everything goes ok today, and that you managed to find someone to go with you  

Desert72 - How are you getting on with the stimming injections?  It's a horrible thing to have to do isn't it.  

Bel - Good news that you are on the waiting list, hopefully a cancellation will mean that you don't have to wait as long as 10 weeks, but it is amazing how quickly these things come round.  How is DD, hope she is fully recovered  

Irishgirlie - Your wedding venue sounds lovely, have a wonderful time xx

Lisa - not long to go now before baseline scan again, how exciting xx

Sue - did you manage to get any info from LWC?  

Well I have managed to make it to the next stage this time   I took the trigger shot last night, and am due for egg collection Friday morning.  I'm a bit scared, but excited at the same time.  Just worried about the sedation really, I've never had anything like that before   I'm sure I won't sleep for worrying, I am silly like that. Just got to get through today at work, the heat is starting to take it's toll!

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Butterflyblue* - dont be scared Ec is not that bad!!I was scared as well  It wasnt painfull at all and next day I was feeling really good too!! I dont remeber anything My DH only told me about it later 
We going to France this Saturday


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello,

I'm back from my HyCoSy - I have to say it wasn't pleasant, after mr R told me that he there is no trouble 99% of the time, he then said uh-oh, think you may be the 1%! But it wasn't too bad and..... I have clear tubes, a good uterus & a healthy cervix apparently!   As well as a good folicle on one ovary so he's happy I will respond well to Tx.

Drove myself back to work, just had a few cramps after and they made me sit in a room for 10 mins till they went. Had a really good chat with the nurse about starting tx next cycle (hopefully baseline in about 3 weeks!). So now I just have to wait for the dreaded AF! Feeling quite positive tho!  

Anyway, that's enough about me...

Grejka - 1 week to go, you've made it half way!     I'm supposed to be going to France on 31st July for the weekend (my birthday) but might have to cancel if AF arrives before then... where abouts are you going to?

Butterfly - Don't be scared, I'm sure you will be fine with the sedation and it will all be worth it - Keep thinking those excited thoughts!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone im so sorry I have not been on for so long but my computer decided it wouldnt let me log on to the internet and I couldnt get hold of my service provider to sort the problem out because they were constantly engaged which was really frustrating.

Lisa im so sorry to hear about your bfn    Its good you can focus on your next tx and you can start so soon. (how did you swing that one?)

bel love the joke about being a mare it put a big grin on my face. I hope that changing clinics works for you someone my dps mum is friends with changed from sefc to somewhere in london and fell pregnant and she had loads of problems. But pls pls pls stay in touch

Grejka your half way through the dredded 2ww     its going to be good news for you, Keep up the pma

ladynecta better late than never but welcome

Butterfly I cant believe you injected with one of those big needles you seriously win the bravery award, Hope ec goes well tomorrow

Honeypot pls dont feel a fraud I know exactly where you are coming from and I often feel guilty about obsessing over number 2 when so may dont have a number 1.  and bel I know what you mean about letting your dd down because I feel I have already let my ds down because even if my tx works he will be 2 old to want to play with his sibling so he has basically grown up an only child. I just want him to have someone he can rely on in later life.

Irishgirlie not long until your wedding. I hope you have a really special day

Desert72 how did the baseline scan go?

As for me, I had my appointment with mr R last fri and we have agreed to do ivf and do the egg share as long as all my tests come back ok. They took 6 tubes of blood out of me to test for hiv, hep b and c, my blood group, chromisone (arghhh I cant spell sorry) abnormalities and goodness knows what else, along with a urine sample for clamidia testing. I also have to go and have councelling to make sure I know what im getting myself into. Dp also has to have an hiv and hep b and c test even though he is not donating.
I told them I wouldnt do anything until I am back from my holiday so I have another appointment for my resuts on 6th aug. They also then told me I prob wouldnt be able to start tx until sep because they are so busy.
I still feel I am doing the right thing with donating my eggs, mr R said they are desperate for donors and there are at least 50 people on their waiting list with at least a years wait for them all. he said If my tests come back clear that they will def have someone who wants my eggs due to my age and proven fertility due to ds so at leat I hopefully wont have to wait around for someone who wants my eggs but it all seems very complicated, 

Hi to everyone I have missed

Hazel x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hazel they will be queing (can't spell either) out the door for some of your eggs.Oh to be popular    ... seriously though you are doing a very admirable thing.If I was younger I would have considered it but my eggs are way past their 'Sell By Date'   

Dawn best of luck for EC tomorrow.The sedation is really quite nice  
I'll be back later on as I'm a tad busy at the mo......


Bel
XXX


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Girls - need some advice. 

I had my baseline scan on Weds, lining looked thin and ovaries 'quiet'. So started with the Buserelin on Weds and the Gonal-f 150ug on Thursday. However, I have now started heavy bleeding, having to change pad every couple of hours (sorry tmi!) What I don't understand is, I thought you only get a light period after being on the pill? Could it be a reaction to the drugs? I didn't have this problem when I took the drugs for the iui.

Will call the clinic shortly but am so worried.


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Update - spoke to Mr R. and he assures me it happens often, not to worry and don't change anything. May have to extend treatment by an extra couple of days. It doesn't feel normal to me though...    Anyone else has something like this?


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Ummm...well a tad in shock...BFP for me!

ummmm...shaking like a leaf! Now the dreaded wait to call the clinic on monday and wait for a viability scan I guess...just hope little bubba sticks around..

Love to all

x HP


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello everyone

quick update, egg collection all went fine, apparently my follicles didn't give up easily so it was a bit of a job retrieving the eggs, but all in all Mr R got 24 eggs.  Of the 24 17 were mature enough for ICSI, and of those 12 have fertilised  , so it's back on Monday for ET.  At the moment I am trying to get over EC, I feel a bit like a human punch bag, very sore and uncomfortable  , my body obviously wasn't keen on giving up the eggs it had spent two weeks trying to create! 

So I have to take it easy whilst DP is running around looking after parents, collecting from hospital etc.  You wouldn't believe he was one of three sometimes.  Sorry for the moan, makes me sound awful, but I just felt I needed him this weekend, and maybe one of his siblings could have handled things .  Oh well, ageing parents need you too  

Hazel. it's good to hear from you, you are doing a very noble thing to give someone else the chance to conceive.  My eggs are past it I'm afraid otherwise I would have considered it.   xx


Desert72 - sounds like you have had a stressful couple of days, but glad that you have been able to put your mind at rest by speaking to Mr R.  Hope all goes well.  

Bel - As Hazel said, please please keep in touch with us    Sedation wasn't so bad, Mr R and the nurse said it's like being drunk, and they must have thought I was really strange because I said, oh no I hate being drunk I don't want to do it if it makes me feel like that!  Think it must have been the nerves.  Apparently I didn't talk hardly at all because I was fighting the pain . . . hmm given the choice think I would have rather talked all the way through.  Still all done now  

Ladynecta - pleased to hear all ok with hycosy, even though it was a difficult procedure.  xx

Grejka - how was the day in France?  how are you feeling       for you x

Honeypot - just seen your post, congratulations, wow that's fantastic news xxx 

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Butterflyblue- congratulations on a great number of eggs, make sure you take it easy this weekend and don't let yourself get stressed...families


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Big congratulations to Honeypot      and to think you started off this round of tx with no follies at the first scan   wow you must be so thrilled not to have to go through the same as you did for DD (14 IVF's).This is great news for the IUI girls and proof it can work after only two goes.....well done.


Dawn well done on your 12 fertilized eggs.You clever thing     I wish you all the best for ET tomorrow and hope you have some to freeze for a sibling later on  
Big hugs for everyone XXXXXXX

Quick question for you all  .............Did anyone have a scan during ET to see where the embies were being placed?? Mr. R said he used to do it ,then stopped ,then he started again so not sure what they do now and whether it makes any difference  
I made the call to request my notes/file be posted back to me....don't know why I was so nervous.Then today we got a letter that has to be signed ,and we have to pay 50 pounds to get it   Bit of a liberty seeing as I provided them with all my previous tests and paperwork   now I have to pay to get them back.Grrrr.




Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta * - I was in Le Touqet. Where about are you going to in France?? I am happuy your HYCoSacn went OK!!!! 
*
Hazel* - I am glad you are ok  Fingerss crossed for all your results and for good start soon  And again its really beautiful thing to do what you doing. You will help another couple who wants the baby so much 
*
Honepot* - wow wow wow       How are you feeling? Did you test on the date or ealier I am sorry for asking but Its my 10th day after ET...

*Buterflyblue* - 12 eggs fertilised  lovely and well done!!!  for your ET!!

*Bel * - I dont remeber about the scan because I was too excaited but I will ask my DH he is normally the sensible one  Its so unfair  you have to pay for your own documents!!!

*Lucy* - how are you feeling?? When is your next scan? How early you have been testing I remeber you did little bit earlier Just worring so much ... 

For me is 10 days after my ET and nerves going worse and worse... I know I cant do anything now only wait.. Does any of you tested little bit earlier and test was positive That waiting is so hard! Yesterday I =had lovely day in France and was good I didnt think too much but today all the nerves come back  My test is due on 8th but 6th I am going back to work so realy want to do that test 6th.. What do you think girls  ??

Hello and lots of love for everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Honeypot- woohoo!  

Grejka -  can't really help on testing early as never done it. I can understand you wanting to do it earlier because of going back to work, but hopefully at work you will be a little distracted from thinking about it.   If you do test early, I imagine you won't believe the result either way... BFP and you won't want to get you hopes up too much incase injections cause the result, BFN and it may have just been too early to tell...   I'm going to Brittany and around  for 4 days motorbiking, was going to cancel cos of Tx and timings, but found out I can't get out of it as I am lead passenger on a booking of 8 people and if I cancel none of them can go... so if AF arrives at the wrong time I may have to delay TX a month - I will be gutted!

Butterfly - EC sounds really positive, I'm so pleased for you! Although it sounds like it wasn't the easiest procedure, at least it is done now - put your feet up and chill out before monday! Hopefully that bit will seem easy after what you've just been through!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bel* - How are you?? Yes I had scan I just asked my DH. He said that Mr R cudnt find my cervex so I am not sure if he always does that or only because he coudnt findi it  During ET I was bit in pain so didnt notice anything even that what my DH said today that Mr R coudnt find my cervex, I just didint hear that  ...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199301.0


----------

